# The BOSSCAST Discussion Thread



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Hey guys, I decided to start my own podcast and vent all of my opinions once a week so I'm not repeating myself in every thread. I've been wanting to do this for awhile and never got around to it, but thanks to my unexpected vacation :reigns2, I went ahead and knocked it out. Let me know what you think below. Guest host suggestions and criticisms are welcome.


Spoiler: Episode 1








1:05 Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns segment
3:00 Intercontinental Title discussion
6:15 Miz/Mizdow Goldust/Stardust discussion
14:53 Bray Wyatt vs. The Undertaker build
17:45 The Usos vs. Kidd and Cesaro
19:55 Cena/Curtis Axel/Stephanie/Rusev segment
26:33 Triple H and Booker T segment






00:40 Paige vs. Nikki+the return of AJ Lee
4:41 Daily Show with Seth Rollins
5:50 Intercontinental Title Discussion Continued/How Daniel Bryan can elevate the IC title
9:58 Why Cena needs the US title
12:45 Paul Heyman Promo
13:40 Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns/Randy Orton discussion
18:53 Brock Lesnar discussion
19:50 Kevin Owens/Alex Riley recap
21:34 Adam Rose vs. Tyler Breeze
23:06 Alexa Bliss segment
24:04 Blake and Murphy vs. Jobbers/Kalisto discussion
25:30 Charlotte/Bayley/Emma segment
28:10 Baron Corbin Squash







0:00 Baron Corbin needs to work on his abs and chest or keep the vest on
0:44 CJ Parker/William Regal/Alex Riley segment
1:25 Bull Dempsey vs. Solomon Crowe
3:25 Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks
6:30 Push Alexa Bliss and Carmella
7:30 Becky Lynch discussion
10:14 Closing thoughts


*
*Episode 2:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games-trivia/1608370-bosscast-discussion-thread-4.html#post46426882

*Episode 3:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games-trivia/1608370-bosscast-discussion-thread-7.html#post47390809

*Episode 4 featuring The True Believer:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games-trivia/1608370-bosscast-discussion-thread-14.html#post47956322

*Episode 5 featuring THANOS:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games-trivia/1608370-bosscast-discussion-thread-21.html#post48415945
*
Episode 6: Payback Review and NXT Unstoppable Preview:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games-trivia/1608370-bosscast-discussion-thread-27.html#post48838034


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*

Call it wrestling podcast


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*

Booking and Demon Hunting.

It can also be about video games. It'd make it more creative and original of an idea.
@Pyro and bullshit, how about The Angle with BBR/Your name/Other name, etc.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*

Was a fun listen.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*

*Just saved a hell of a lot of time by tagging all friends.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> @Dell
> @Oxitron
> @Swagger_Rocks
> @Rodgers
> ...


:fuckthis tag properly, my brotha


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> @Dell
> @Oxitron
> @Swagger_Rocks
> @Rodgers
> ...


Lol you suck


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :fuckthis tag properly, my brotha


*Lol, I had to manually tag everyone. The forum botched the auto code.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Lol, I had to manually tag everyone. The forum botched the auto code.*


Should have done it in another post instead of editing it. I don't think I got the mention.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Should have done it in another post instead of editing it. I don't think I got the mention.


*I tried that and it still botched :side:. I took out your tag and Allur's tag because you're already here.*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :fuckthis tag properly, my brotha


:haha

Good job BBR. I listened to both recordings twice. You make valid points, but I don't see Reigns turning into a high flyer like Jeff Hardy. It's cool if he has those elements in his move set but he shouldn't be turned into something he's not. 

As for Daniel Bryan, I still believe he should be fighting for the main title. But agree that they took a good concept with Dean but ruined it by involving damn near everyone on the roster. 

You're also right about Randy's momentum being stalled for no good reason.

As for Seth, I just don't know. The biggest issue is that he doesn't have consistent booking.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*



Empress said:


> Good job BBR. I listened to both recordings twice. You make valid points, but I don't see Reigns turning into a high flyer like Jeff Hardy. It's cool if he has those elements in his move set but he shouldn't be turned into something he's not.


*Lol I know, just random fantasizing there.*



> As for Daniel Bryan, I still believe he should be fighting for the main title. But agree that they took a good concept with Dean but ruined it by involving damn near everyone on the roster.


*
Bryan is the only one out of those people involved that can elevate the title. But yes, they ruined something Dean specific by letting everyone do it and having them overuse it.
*


> You're also right about Randy's momentum being stalled for no good reason.


*I just don't know what good they possibly think could come of this when he was already the hottest act on the show. There was no reason to take 3 steps back.*



> As for Seth, I just don't know. The biggest issue is that he doesn't have consistent booking.


*
Seriously, this is the reason why MITB devalues titles. You put these guys on losing streaks and make them look like idiots for the sake of keeping their cash in a surprise, but it's counterproductive because they don't look like viable threats and they ALWAYS have meaningless transitional reigns.*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*

Nice job BBR, it was a good listen. Like the shirt you had on, I have one just like it :reigns2.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*

Need a co-host? :evil


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*



KINGPIN said:


> Need a co-host? :evil


*
I'll take anyone with the ability to upload things quickly. This phone method has got to go ut. Took me 8 hours per video.*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*

I have on condition: pay me.

Yep. You heard me. I'm not going back to torturing myself for three hours every Monday for free. :vince$


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*

Like I said earlier, good job on this podcast. Gonna check out part 2 in a bit. I hope you keep these up, I'd definitely be interested in listening to more of these. (Y) 

You should have some WF members call in on your episodes so you get weekly/bi-weekly guests. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*



KINGPIN said:


> I have on condition: pay me.
> 
> Yep. You heard me. I'm not going back to torturing myself for three hours every Monday for free. :vince$











*
I'd rather argue with Oxi for an hour for free.*



The Corre said:


> Like I said earlier, good job on this podcast. Gonna check out part 2 in a bit. I hope you keep these up, I'd definitely be interested in listening to more of these. (Y)
> 
> You should have some WF members call in on your episodes so you get weekly/bi-weekly guests. :lol


*I'm down for someone recording a skype call roundtable discussion. It needs to be people with different perspectives to avoid circle jerks so there's more room for agreement and disagreement by listeners.*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*

It's not really a podcast if there's video tbh. Plus, the video makes the uploads incredibly long for you as you've notified us. If it's just audio with an image the filesize will be really small.

If you don't want to look into getting a microphone for your computer (assuming you don't have one) you should use your phone to just record audio, plug it in to the computer and take it out, use Audacity (free program) to edit the audio a little bit if need be - like increase/decrease the volume, add pauses, remove long silences, etc, then throw the mp3 file into Windows Movie Maker or w/e they have these days, put an image up, and then upload.


But if you do get a microphone for your PC you'll be able to do a Skype call or something like that with another user or whoever you want to put in.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*



OXITRON said:


> It's not really a podcast if there's video tbh. Plus, the video makes the uploads incredibly long for you as you've notified us. If it's just audio with an image the filesize will be really small.
> 
> If you don't want to look into getting a microphone for your computer (assuming you don't have one) you should use your phone to just record audio, plug it in to the computer and take it out, use Audacity (free program) to edit the audio a little bit if need be - like increase/decrease the volume, add pauses, remove long silences, etc, then throw the mp3 file into Windows Movie Maker or w/e they have these days, put an image up, and then upload.
> 
> ...


*Yeah, I still have Audacity from the voice acting class I took 2 years ago. It's going to be pure audio from now on. This upload time is asinine.*


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*

Loved the vids, I share your thoughts about Bryan as I.C champ. I just hope wwe actually follow through with it. I like that it's an actual video of you speaking but I understand if the upload times are too crazy. In the future time stamps might be nice to add, to know at what part of the video you cover a certain subject. Anyway, I subcribed. I look forward to the next one. Keep it up, u have a natural voice for this.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*

Good stuff mate, keep it up, you're easy listening. Once you've got a good show name get some graphics designed and get a professional looking thumbnail going. You don't need to have video I suppose or you could do what some other podcasts do and just have the video in the small top/corner of the screen.

If you're trying to get a following on YouTube you would probably be better off doing RAW/Smackdown reviews, News/Rumour vids, and maybe a weekly ranty /personal video, just because a lot of casuals will see 1-2 hour podcast and just not even bother listening. 

I'm babbling but there is some advice anyway.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*

BBR with that unexpected deep voice :homer6


I'd have offered my services but timezones differ plus my internet is shit, will just listen for now. Keep it up (Y)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*

*Taking it all in guys, thanks. Timestamps, audio only, name to be decided after cohost situation is worked out, and graphics would be a nice addition if anyone is capable of adding them to videos. After we do audio only and it ends up being one file, use this link to save it to your computers or ipods: http://www.youtube-mp3.org/.*


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*

Enjoyed all three parts and will definitely continue to watch/listen to your future shows.


----------



## Ambrosity (May 28, 2014)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Taking it all in guys, thanks. Timestamps, audio only, name to be decided after cohost situation is worked out, and graphics would be a nice addition if anyone is capable of adding them to videos. After we do audio only and it ends up being one file, use this link to save it to your computers or ipods: http://www.youtube-mp3.org/.*


I would be down for that Skype idea, and my upload time is very quick if you ever need a favor.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*



Ambrosity said:


> I would be down for that Skype idea, and my upload time is very quick if you ever need a favor.


*PMing you my skype info right now.*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*

I listened to the first segment analysis and hold on are you really just going to bypass how bad that segment was for Reigns just because you're a big fan of his?

I mean the whole point of that segment was so that they could play up the fact that Rollins might cash in his MITB at Mania and Reigns wasn't being boo'ed they were chanting CM Punk at him because he was speaking so quietly and completely lost the crowd were they didn't even listen to what he or Seth were saying anymore. 

Reigns almost whispers whilst being visibly nervous ''Why don't you cash in your MITB contract at Mania and make it a Triple Theat .. Yep he said Theat :ti and he gets absolutely no reaction whatsoever because the crowd aren't listening to him. 

So you spend like 30 seconds criticizing Rollins promo despite the crowd actually listening to him and getting some heat because he knows how to speak and no time whatsoever criticizing that horrific promo from Reigns? 

C'mon man were is the objectivity there? This isn't even a case of preferences either this is a case of who did their fucking job properly and who didn't. 

Reigns did his spear and superman punch and w/e that's cool i get why you like it even if i don't but how can you spend most of that time ragging on Rollins who got his points across, engaged the crowd and made no mistakes at all in that segment whilst reigns lost the crowd, had no idea how engage them and tripped over his words AGAIN. 

:shrug Listen, everyone's entitled to their opinions n all but i know from your posts that you are not an idiot so i don't see how you can just bypass all the negatives of that segment for Reigns. 

You know it was so bad that they didn't give him a live mic this week on Raw?

*Edit: You know what man just ignore this I'm not looking to start flaming someone when they took time and effort into making a video with their opinion on it. I'll leave what i posted because it's my view on it but yea i'm not here to start an argument or anything. Good luck with it. (Y) *


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: BBR's Podcast Discussion Thread*

I thought this week's podcast would be up by now. I like the name you decided on for the podcast.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

I would come on the podcast but I sound too broad like Adrian Neville, don't think I will appeal to a US audience.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Nina said:


> I thought this week's podcast would be up by now. I like the name you decided on for the podcast.


*
Expect them to come on the weekend. PATIENCE EMPRESS!!! Thank you though*











Dell said:


> I would come on the podcast but I sound too broad like Adrian Neville, don't think I will appeal to a US audience.


*Aww, you have the Geordie accent?*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Aww, you have the Geordie accent?*


Yeah 0, not as broad as him but I could still completely confuse you if I wanted to. Don't think the accent is approved there, like Cheryl Cole got kicked off X-Factor USA because of it.

Just remember when you listen to Neville there are dozens of worse English accents, far worse.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Dell said:


> Yeah 0, not as broad as him but I could still completely confuse you if I wanted to. Don't think the accent is approved there, like Cheryl Cole got kicked off X-Factor USA because of it.
> 
> Just remember when you listen to Neville there are dozens of worse English accents, far worse.


*Lol, as long as he speaks clearly and enunciates his words, I have no issue. When he mumbles and runs over his sentences, then I'm like :taker*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

*Episode 2 of the BOSSCAST is up thanks to @Triple-B :drose





Now that we've figured out how to upload via Skype, we can have more guests. Just PM me your Skype names if you're interested.


Timestamps:

0:00 IC Title 
17:00 Stephanie McMahon emasculating the main roster
19:22 The booking of Seth Rollins
24:45 AJ/Paige/Bellas 
29:55 Tag Team Division 
36:50 Bray Wyatt/Undertaker 
42:43 Randy Orton/Seth Rollins
50:00 Paul Heyman promo/Orton & Rollins discussion continued
1:02 Reigns/Henry Smackdown segment
1:07:40 NXT Discussion begins with Alexa Bliss and Carmella
1:13:00 Enzo and Cass vs. The Lucha Dragons
1:15:30 Alex Riley/Kevin Owens discussion
1:19:00 Breeze vs. Itami
1:25:10 NXT vs. Main Roster
1:30:00 The Roman Reigns downplaying
1:34:40 Closing thoughts and dead air*


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Episode 2 of the BOSScast is up thanks to @Triple-B :drose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was fun, thanks for having me, hope people enjoy. I'd love to be back sometime.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Triple-B said:


> Was fun, thanks for having me, hope people enjoy. I'd love to be back sometime.


I'm listening to the podcast now. I'm glad that you and Russo were able to link up and make this happen.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Nina said:


> I'm listening to the podcast now. I'm glad that you and Russo were able to link up and make this happen.


Same here, glad we made it work out, the last 10-13 minutes are so were accidentally added dead air during editing, there were a couple breaks in the middle I couldn't fix but overall, I like how it came out. Hope you enjoy Empress.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Dell
@Rodgers
@VforViper
@Shin Megami Tensei
@The Corre
@Empress
@WynterWarm12
@A-C-P
@Ravensflock88
@Kingpin
@Triple G
@Superkick
@Reptar
@PUNKY
@obby
@Bearodactyl
@ShowStopper


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The fuck, BBR?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*


Soul Cat said:



The fuck, BBR? 

Click to expand...

I just copy pasted the names from the first page. You got linked in the chatbox anyway.*


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> @The Corre


What the fuck man.. Keep this profanity out of the thread pls.
I'm reppin' my man Enzo now instead of a jobber stable.

Anyway, good podcast again. Having a guest on the show was nice because it allowed some discussion and gave different points of view. I agree with most of what was said, like Alexa Bliss being the future face of the Divas division (I think I said this myself in some posts too). 

A couple points I want to touch on;

– I'm on the fence with Bryan winning the IC title. He could surely elevate the title better than anyone else in that IC title Ladder match, but I'd rather see him in main events wrestling for the World title. Since him wrestling in main events doesn't seem likely at the moment, I guess having him win at WrestleMania would be the way to go. Definitely beats floating around in the midcard with no direction. Then again, even the Intercontinental champion barely ever has a solid direction..

– I pretty much agree with what you said about Stephanie, BBR. Nobody can hurt her and it's really hurting the segments she's in imo. Not to mention, I think her last couple segments have just been flat out bad. The one she did with Cena.. what was the point of that whole segment? It felt like Stephanie was just putting words in Cena's mouth and twisting the whole situation, not in a heel way but in a delusional way (if that makes sense). I also feel she's trying way too hard to be Vince with all the yelling and trying to sound/act tough. I don't have a problem with a woman being portrayed as strong etc. but this just feels like a female copy of Vince. Only difference is that Vince could get what he had coming and get his ass kicked whenever he kept talking shit about someone. She can be very entertaining on the mic and she can really add to a segment, but the last few weeks she did neither.

– Heel Roman Reigns would be awesome. Pairing him up with Paul Heyman would likely be Reigns' best career move. I think there's 0% chance of this pairing turning into another Ryback/Cesaro/Curtis Axel debacle because WWE won't allow that to happen. They'll be very careful on how they book them together, as they should, because they completely fucked up Heyman's last 3 pairings.
Now that we're getting so close to WM I'm actually even beginning to get excited for Reigns/Lesnar. Even with the poor build up I'm curious to see this match.

Sorry for the semi long rant, I didn't post anything in the Raw discussion thread so this is the first topic where I'm posting some thoughts on Raw. 

Oh, and on a side note; you gotta stop dissing Emma, brah.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Certified G said:


> What the fuck man.. Keep this profanity out of the thread pls.
> I'm reppin' my man Enzo now instead of a jobber stable.


*But you're still reppin a jobber 8*D*



> Anyway, good podcast again. Having a guest on the show was nice because it allowed some discussion and gave different points of view. I agree with most of what was said, like Alexa Bliss being the future face of the Divas division (I think I said this myself in some posts too).


*Thank you.*




> – I'm on the fence with Bryan winning the IC title. He could surely elevate the title better than anyone else in that IC title Ladder match, but I'd rather see him in main events wrestling for the World title. Since him wrestling in main events doesn't seem likely at the moment, I guess having him win at WrestleMania would be the way to go. Definitely beats floating around in the midcard with no direction. Then again, even the Intercontinental champion barely ever has a solid direction..


*
I don't want Bryan in the main event because they're hell bent on putting him with Kane for the rest of his career. If he can turn the IC title back into the workrate belt and give it prestige, I'll be much more interested in watching his segments.*



> – I pretty much agree with what you said about Stephanie, BBR. Nobody can hurt her and it's really hurting the segments she's in imo. Not to mention, I think her last couple segments have just been flat out bad. The one she did with Cena.. what was the point of that whole segment? It felt like Stephanie was just putting words in Cena's mouth and twisting the whole situation, not in a heel way but in a delusional way (if that makes sense). I also feel she's trying way too hard to be Vince with all the yelling and trying to sound/act tough. I don't have a problem with a woman being portrayed as strong etc. but this just feels like a female copy of Vince. Only difference is that Vince could get what he had coming and get his ass kicked whenever he kept talking shit about someone. She can be very entertaining on the mic and she can really add to a segment, but the last few weeks she did neither.


*EXACTLY! Vince ALWAYS got his comeuppance for being an asshole. Stephanie suffers no consequences because of the stupid standards of today's product.*



> – Heel Roman Reigns would be awesome. Pairing him up with Paul Heyman would likely be Reigns' best career move. I think there's 0% chance of this pairing turning into another Ryback/Cesaro/Curtis Axel debacle because WWE won't allow that to happen. They'll be very careful on how they book them together, as they should, because they completely fucked up Heyman's last 3 pairings.
> Now that we're getting so close to WM I'm actually even beginning to get excited for Reigns/Lesnar. Even with the poor build up I'm curious to see this match.


*Believe That :reigns2*



> Sorry for the semi long rant, I didn't post anything in the Raw discussion thread so this is the first topic where I'm posting some thoughts on Raw.


*
No problem, we're in the spam section anyway :*



> Oh, and on a side note; you gotta stop dissing Emma, brah.


*Nothing I've said is untrue. Emma is a jobber :maddox*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Dell
> @Rodgers
> @VforViper
> @Shin Megami Tensei
> ...


Damn, I can't even get a mention.









Just listened to the whole thing while killing time for the Notre Dame game, it was pretty good. I'm not Triple-B's biggest fan, but I thought he brought some good knowledge to this as did you. I do agree about Hideo in NXT, I haven't really been impressed with him either. He's got time to improve though.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I just finished listening to the podcast and it was worth the wait. I thoroughly enjoyed it. I think BOSSCAST works better when you have another person to engage you. You're a strong personality on your own @Legit BOSS but @Triple-B added to this latest.

I took some notes while listening.

Triple B raised a point about the WWE possibly faking out the rowd by allowing Barrett to retain the belt at WM 31. I wouldn't be surprised but ultimately, the company has placed little value on him, much less as a champion. I love Barrett but he may have peaked with Nexus in 2010. 

I do agree that Stephanie McMahon must stop emasculating these wrestlers. I love her heel persona but it's too much now. She's made Seth, John Cena, Kane, Big Show and Bryan all her bitches. It's funny every once in a while, but I wish she could catch a finisher. If Reigns turns heel, he better spear her for trying anything. :lel

As for Rollins, I get where you're coming from, but Seth is talented. Everyone has inconsistent booking. I wish he didn't eat so many pins, but I don't think he's doomed for failure once he cashes in. I hope not. I do agree that Rollins/Orton doesn't feel that important anymore now that Randy destroyed Seth.

I'm looking forward to heel Reigns as well. Heyman is going to get Reigns across the finish line or gown down fighting. 

I'll also be sad when Sasha gets called up. The Queen deserves better than two minute matches and roll ups.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Damn, I can't even get a mention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*:uhoh Didn't think you'd be interested. Glad to hear you enjoyed it. You will be added in future notifications.*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I finished the podcast. This one was good as well. You come across as a natural because it flows well and you get your ideas across easily. Now granted, I disagree with some of what you say, but you make great points, and I agree with some things.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Nina said:


> I just finished listening to the podcast and it was worth the wait. I thoroughly enjoyed it. I think BOSSCAST works better when you have another person to engage you. You're a strong personality on your own @Legit BOSS but @Triple-B added to this latest.
> 
> I took some notes while listening.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Emp!



Chrome said:


> Damn, I can't even get a mention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't expect that, but thanks.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Good podcast dude. Best part was the hating on the Reigns haters.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *But you're still reppin a jobber 8*D*


:shaq



> *I don't want Bryan in the main event because they're hell bent on putting him with Kane for the rest of his career. If he can turn the IC title back into the workrate belt and give it prestige, I'll be much more interested in watching his segments.*


Oh yeah, I'm so goddamn sick and tired of Bryan vs Kane matches.. I still can't believe they picked Kane to be Bryan's first fued after he won the title. Sure, it had a backstory, but nobody gives a shit about Kane and he had no business being in the main event, especially not in 2014.
I hope Bryan can make the IC title relevant again, but WWE is gonna have to put in some effort. Just having good matches isn't going to give the IC title that much prestige, Dolph Ziggler has proven that about 5 times now. :lol 



> *EXACTLY! Vince ALWAYS got his comeuppance for being an asshole. Stephanie suffers no consequences because of the stupid standards of today's product.*


And it makes the wrestlers who get belittled by Stephanie look like geeks. They're just standing there taking shit from her without being able to do anything about it. It would be cool if a face hired someone like Awesome Kong to beat up Stephanie in their name. 



> *Nothing I've said is untrue. Emma is a jobber :maddox*


:gameover


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Good entertainment during my break, just finished it. I love the 2 man version because it's interesting to hear separate opinions bouncing off each other. You two mix well together. I'd never know it was your first show together. There wasn't much I disagreed with. Except mainly Seth, My faith in Seth future falls more in line with @Triple-B of course. Format is great because you guys touch on EVERY segment not just the big segments. Thats refreshing, a lot of shows just skip pass stuff. So keep em coming, i'll be waiting.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Dell
> @Rodgers
> @VforViper
> @Shin Megami Tensei
> ...


I'm not KINGPIN anymore, FYI.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> I'm not KINGPIN anymore, FYI.


*You still got the message didn't you :jordan*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *You still got the message didn't you :jordan*


No, actually. :fuckedup


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> No, actually. :fuckedup


:fuck


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

No sweat. You can always make it up to me by allowing me to be your guest for the Post-RTWM episode.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> No sweat. You can always make it up to me by allowing me to be your guest for the Post-RTWM episode.


*Just PM me your Skype info and we'll set it up this weekend :mckinney.*


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

@Legit BOSS I just got done listening to most of the podcast. I say most because I skipped over the NXT stuff since I don't watch it.

Loved this one more than last week's because you had a cohost in @Triple-B - who in my opinion, would make a great permanent cohost - which adds another voice to the discussion; and for what it's worth, you two seem to mesh well together. It's not like there was this big circle jerk where you two agreed with each other on every subject. Even though both you guys shared similar opinions on certain topics, there were also some opposing opinions, which made for some great discussion.

Aside from you in my right ear, and Triple-B in my left :jordan5, great episode. Definitely looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> @Legit BOSS I just got done listening to most of the podcast. I say most because I skipped over the NXT stuff since I don't watch it.
> 
> Loved this one more than last week's because you had a cohost in @Triple-B - who in my opinion, would make a great permanent cohost - which adds another voice to the discussion; and for what it's worth, you two seem to mesh well together. It's not like there was this big circle jerk where you two agreed with each other on every subject. Even though both you guys shared similar opinions on certain topics, there were also some opposing opinions, which made for some great discussion.
> 
> Aside from you in my right ear, and Triple-B in my left :jordan5, great episode. Definitely looking forward to the next one.


Thanks, as far as the audio quality goes I kind of blame Skype, I used to record my old podcasts via mumble, maybe Reigns Train would like to try that in the future, overall its a work in progress I appreciate the kind words, I'd love to be on regularly, I enjoy podcasting a lot and this gave me a chance to start again.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Like the idea of this podcast and love the name. Also, would love to be a guest at some point.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Loved the failed attempt to hijack the show last night with DB chants. Was nice to see it drowned out by cheers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The BOSSCAST will be on haitus this weekend because I'll be out of town at a gaming convention. We'll continue the show next weekend.*


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *The BOSSCAST will be on haitus this weekend because I'll be out of town at a gaming convention. We'll continue the show next weekend.*


I want to be on the Post-Mania show if possible, as I will be out of town for Mania with some friends.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Triple-B said:


> I want to be on the Post-Mania show if possible, as I will be out of town for Mania with some friends.


*We could just wait and do one big show after Mania. Everyone has pretty much come to a consensus on the state of the product at this point. It'll be better to discuss fresh ideas after Mania and the RAW after Mania.*


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *We could just wait and do one big show after Mania. Everyone has pretty much come to a consensus on the state of the product at this point. It'll be better to discuss fresh ideas after Mania and the RAW after Mania.*


Your call brother, I should be back and free that Tuesday afternoon, so everything will be nice and fresh.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Dude you're a natural on the mic! I enjoyed the first vids you put out. It seemed like you've been doing this for a while with how chilled and confident you were through the whole thing, and you express your points very well. I can easily see your audience growing if you keep at it.

Best of luck with the project man (Y)


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Haven't gotten a chance to listen to the recent one, but I'll do so tomorrow morning and tomorrow afternoon on my commute. I'm sure it's great! Looking forward to hearing @Triple-B's thoughts as well as yours BBR.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

southrnbygrace said:


> Haven't gotten a chance to listen to the recent one, but I'll do so tomorrow morning and tomorrow afternoon on my commute. I'm sure it's great! Looking forward to hearing @Triple-B's thoughts as well as yours BBR.


Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Plot thickens, podcast should be fun.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Sheamus_ROCKS @BtheVampireSlayer @Soul Cat @Shin Megami Tensei @Wynter @THANOS @Empress @Ravensflock88 @Dell @DAMN SKIPPY @IDONTSHIV @Rookie of the Year @DesolationRow @Rick_James @Saber Rider ^-^ @Raylan Givens @PUNKY @Bearodactyl @Kitana @Boots2Asses @A-C-P @ShowStopper @HBK 3:16 @Superkick @Chrome @The True Believer @Certified G @fiddlecastro @Miss Sally @Plato @Ratman @RuthlessAggrEvan @cookiepuss @The Renegade

*EPISODE 3 OF THE BOSSCAST IS LIVE!!! *






*0:00 Epic intro
1:25 Jobber Battle Royal
5:13 Tag Team Fatal 4 Way
8:10 Intercontinental Title Ladder Match
11:10 Orton vs. Rollins
14:15 Sting vs. Triple H
19:00 AJ and Paige vs. The Bella Twins
24:58 John Cena vs. Rusev
30:00 Undertaker vs. Bray Wyatt
38:00 The Rock/Ronda Rousey/Stephanie/Triple H segment
40:30 Reigns vs. Lesnar
43:53 Holding my :lose from Wynter about Seth's booking
47:00 RAW Discussion begins with Brock Lesnar
49:00 Bryan vs. Ziggler
52:25 The Lucha Dragons debut
55:30 Rollins vs. Lesnar(PSYCHE!) Carnage ensues
1:00:20 BOREDOM Saxton's commentary
1:01:31 Adrian Neville's debut/Speculation on Vince's thoughts on NXT
1:04:45 NXT buying out the indies :hunter
1:08:08 Mizdow/Miz segment
1:09:15 Cena's open challenge, Ambrose's aimless jobbing
1:11:07 The Main Event and the booking of Roman Reigns
1:14:27 Smackdown discussion begins with a Rollins promo
1:15:30 The holes in Randy Orton's "Rematch Clause" logic
1:19:20 Roman Reigns' promo discussion
1:24:25 Cena/Rusev segment
1:26:40 Ambrose's jobbing continues
1:27:25 The Prime Time Players BURY New Day with a promo
1:28:25 Sheamus vs. Bryan
1:32:40 The possibility of Neville vs. Bryan
1:34:30 NXT Discussion begins
*


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Sheamus_ROCKS @BtheVampireSlayer @Soul Cat @Shin Megami Tensei @Wynter @THANOS @Empress @Ravensflock88 @Dell @DAMN SKIPPY @IDONTSHIV @Rookie of the Year @DesolationRow @Rick_James @Saber Rider ^-^ @Raylan Givens @PUNKY @Bearodactyl @Kitana @Boots2Asses @A-C-P @ShowStopper @HBK 3:16 @Superkick @Chrome @The True Believer @Certified G @fiddlecastro @Miss Sally
> 
> 
> *EPISODE 3 OF THE BOSSCAST IS LIVE!!! Cliffnotes are on the way.*
> ...


Dat intro :maury


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Sheamus_ROCKS @BtheVampireSlayer @Soul Cat @Shin Megami Tensei @Wynter @THANOS @Empress @Ravensflock88 @Dell @DAMN SKIPPY @IDONTSHIV @Rookie of the Year @DesolationRow @Rick_James @Saber Rider ^-^ @Raylan Givens @PUNKY @Bearodactyl @Kitana @Boots2Asses @A-C-P @ShowStopper @HBK 3:16 @Superkick @Chrome @The True Believer @Certified G @fiddlecastro @Miss Sally @Plato @Ratman
> 
> *EPISODE 3 OF THE BOSSCAST IS LIVE!!! Cliffnotes are on the way.*
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll try to listen to this overnight. Right now Basketball has my rapt attention.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm going to listen right now. I've been waiting for this podcast. Thanks for the notifications @Legit BOSS and @Triple-B


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

:lmao 

Yes, I'm still basking in it, boo :ambrose you taking the L so gracefully kills it a bit though :mj2 


Gonna listen now, should be good


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The cliffnotes have been completed!!! We jumped around during the NXT portion, so I just left that as is. Thanks for coming guys! *


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

Thanks for the mention BBR, will give this a listen sometime tonight.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

I just listened @Legit BOSS, interesting podcast; I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

I just finished listening to the entire podcast. It was quite the listen. If I had any complaint, I would've broken it up in half: one reserved for Wrestlemania and the other RAW/Smackdown/NXT. I enjoyed the BOSScast, but I'm not sure others would have nearly two hours of time to block off and hear your thoughts in one listen.

The length of time withstanding, another 10 for 10 for @Legit BOSS and @Triple-B. The two of you bounce ideas well against each other; you're both confident in your manner of speaking and very fluid. Some people don't speak up. I'm glad that this set up is permanent. 

I took some notes during the BOSScast. I loved the Reigns intro and the reaction @Triple-B had to AJ Lee's retirement. :lol 

I've broken down some parts where I really agreed with the POV. 

*Triple B*
I liked Rusev's entrance at Mania as well, but you were correct in saying that that the angle has gone stale. The cold war is over and something more legitimate is needed. 

Sting's bald spot was distracting at WM 31. 

The Taker/Bray match was lacking the supernatural aspect that some would've expected. 

It was ridiculous having Rock say that he'd never hit a woman when he used to give Stephanie the rock bottom all the time. 

Thanks for the shout out at 57:23. :cesaro

I hated Stephanie saying she owned Lesnar as well. I like Steph as a heel and a troll but she's become an emasculating cartoon. 

Booker Toby T and JBL did look pathetic just laying there after Lesnar destroyed the announcer's table. :booklel

It is concerning that Vince may see the success of NXT and try to assert more of his influence and take power away from HHH. 

In regards to Ambrose, there has been inconsistent booking for him. It's true for almost every superstar, but Ambrose is in dire straits at the moment. He's gone after the IC belt and now the US belt as though he were settling. 

I know some are tired of Sheamus/Bryan, but as you said, once you're introduced to something again, you see how good it is. I do think Bryan needs to scale back in the ring and on the amount of YESing. 

I agree that Reigns needs to be presented as a gray character, not this white meat babyface. That works for Ziggler and Bryan, not Reigns. Hopefully, Reigns does get more respect following his WM match with Lesnar. There are the haters who will always blame Reigns for killing their puppies, but he is paying his dues for those who are still inclined to give him a chance. 

I've long suspected that WWE officials read the board. They need to start using more of our ideas. 

Emma is a failed project at this point. She needs to be completely revamped and get rid of the dancing. 

You're absolutely right about the NXT guys such as Balor being called up right away due to their ages; their time on the main roster could be limited if the WWE keeps waiting. 

My next post will be on BBR's comments, but this was another solid discussion between the both of you.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

Just listened to bout half of it and will listen to the rest later. Good stuff so far :reigns2


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

I talk to you eveyday @Legit BOSS so any praise I have for you, you've heard a million times. But I'm going to feed that ego of yours a little bit more. 

The first thing that stood out to me during the BOSScast was the passion in which you were speaking. You weren't going through the motions. I knew you were reaching the point of apathy regarding some things in the WWE, especially Reigns, but I love that the fire hasn't been put out.

Onto your comments....

I'm glad you're holding that :lose It turns out @Wynter was right about Seth's booking leading him to successfully cash in. I didn't think Vince/HHH would let him rain on the Reigns parade, but it happened. 

I know that we were both upset when Reigns lost in those first 15 minutes, but the shock wore off. As you said, this loss helps him out long term. I was annoyed that Reigns wasn't putting in enough offense against Lesnar, but the psychology of the main event tied everything together. 

We're also in agreement that it's time for Reigns to stop looking like the one man Shield. It's time for the general audience, and not just those who already like Reigns, to find out who Roman Reigns is. The WWE needs to let him start coming down the titan tron as you suggested. 

Sticking Roman in a pointless six man tag was another bad booking choice by the WWE. It served no purpose. And you were right about you being the only one who called his win against Orton meaningless last summer. In that regard, Orton did need that win against Seth very badly.

I do hope that since Wrestlemania is over, some in the audience will jump off the bandwaggon of booing Reigns because it was the trend on the RTW. If his Smackdown reception was any indication, perhaps a corner has been turned.

I'm in agreement with you when it comes to Rusev. There was no point in him fighting Goldust on RAW. The audience knew what it was and that particular aura around Rusev is gone. You can't just make him an undefeated monster again. He is lost without Lana an :maisie2 at Lana being a double agent.

I won't defend Stephanie being made to look strong over everyone on the roster. It's ridiculous and serves no purpose except to stroke her own ego. I really do think she's trying to overcompensate for being a woman in a male dominated industry. 

I also wasn't a fan of the Daniel Bryan blow job at Mania between him and the legends, but I can live with it. He's the man to make the IC belt credible again, but I wish he'd stop going all out in almost every match. I love his heart & dedication but he's going to injure himself if he doesn't turn down the heat a bit.

As for Ziggler, I can understand where you're coming from. Bryan wanted to wrestle one match on RAW and Ziggler wasn't having it. He should turn heel, but as you pointed out, everyone probably should too. All of the babyfaces are stripped of any edge. 

Saxton was too somber on commentary. It's as if he forgot that Brock destroying everyone was scripted. 

Vince probably does feel a sense of pride when it comes to WWE vs. NXT. WM 31 did have an NXT feel to it. I'm happy Sasha got praise from the Boss. Since AJ is gone, Vince is going to need a new favorite.

The WWE does need to decide what they're going to do with Ambrose. His win/loss record is horrible. He's booked like a jobber although RAW seemed to indicate a change. I agree with your theory that it's either a redemption story that leads him to winning MITB or a heel turn.

I get where your criticisms of Rollins comes from. One minute he's in Brock's face and the next he runs away like a coward. The WWE needs to decide which character he's going to portray: arrogant heel or a chicken shit one.

Great podcast overall and I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Sheamus_ROCKS @BtheVampireSlayer @Soul Cat @Shin Megami Tensei @Wynter @THANOS @Empress @Ravensflock88 @Dell @DAMN SKIPPY @IDONTSHIV @Rookie of the Year @DesolationRow @Rick_James @Saber Rider ^-^ @Raylan Givens @PUNKY @Bearodactyl @Kitana @Boots2Asses @A-C-P @ShowStopper @HBK 3:16 @Superkick @Chrome @The True Believer @Certified G @fiddlecastro @Miss Sally @Plato @Ratman @RuthlessAggrEvan
> 
> *EPISODE 3 OF THE BOSSCAST IS LIVE!!! *
> 
> ...












Excellent work, the both of you! :clap

I love the passion and you guys made great points throughout. I've been meaning to do one of these at some point, and maybe I will soon?

Who would want to do one with me?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

I enjoyed listening to that, I may think to listen to this regularly. For the record, Neville and Bryan have wrestled at least twice in the past in ROH and some miscellaneous companies. The thing with each of your voices coming through a different side of my headphones was a little annoying but I got over it.

It'd be interesting if you had some guys on whatever for debates/arguments because I found you both agreeing on pretty much everything. You know what would be fun? Perhaps streaming or recording you playing one of those wrestling company ownership/booking games like Extreme Warfare Revenge or Total Extreme Wrestling. like :russo has been doing. I would certainly watch that if you did it with an up-to-date real-world WWE mod.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Sheamus_ROCKS @BtheVampireSlayer @Soul Cat @Shin Megami Tensei @Wynter @THANOS @Empress @Ravensflock88 @Dell @DAMN SKIPPY @IDONTSHIV @Rookie of the Year @DesolationRow @Rick_James @Saber Rider ^-^ @Raylan Givens @PUNKY @Bearodactyl @Kitana @Boots2Asses @A-C-P @ShowStopper @HBK 3:16 @Superkick @Chrome @The True Believer @Certified G @fiddlecastro @Miss Sally @Plato @Ratman @RuthlessAggrEvan
> 
> *EPISODE 3 OF THE BOSSCAST IS LIVE!!! *
> 
> ...


*Gotta love that intro and I am just waking up. So I will watch your review this week plus get a little piece in mind in each topic you discussed. *:russoositivity


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I enjoyed listening to that, I may think to listen to this regularly. For the record, Neville and Bryan have wrestled at least twice in the past in ROH and some miscellaneous companies. The thing with each of your voices coming through a different side of my headphones was a little annoying but I got over it.
> 
> It'd be interesting if you had some guys on whatever for debates/arguments because I found you both agreeing on pretty much everything. You know what would be fun? Perhaps streaming or recording you playing one of those wrestling company ownership/booking games like Extreme Warfare Revenge or Total Extreme Wrestling. like :russo has been doing. I would certainly watch that if you did it with an up-to-date real-world WWE mod.


Thats something I am trying to work on, I believe it's skype that does that for some reason, hopefully within the next couple episodes I can fix it during editing.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

Thanks for the notification legit, Definitely gonna give this a listen later on. :smile2:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

Listened to this earlier, was enjoyable. Definitely agreed about Ambrose's booking, he's too good to be booked like a GEEK.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

BOSS podcast fellas (Y). Nice intro too :lmao

I think with Ronda and Steph it might be a case of holding the Armbar payoff until Wrestlemania 32, hopefully. Paul Heyman booked Tommy Dreamer to take an absolute beating from Sandman with a kendo stick back in ECW when the fanbase rejected him for being a bit of a pretty boy who was handed everything, not too dissimilar a situation to what Roman has with the hardcore fans today. I wouldn't be surprised if Paul E. did in fact have a big say with the way that match was booked.

Keep it up, good enjoyable listen.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

Aww thanks for the notification!  I finally got around to listening to it this morning and let me just say that the intro damn near killed me. My dumbass decided to eat and listen at the same time and, as soon as the intro came on, I laughed so hard damn near choking! Lmao. 

That song will never get old, it's just too funny! But I really enjoyed it and that's saying something because I'm not a big fan of podcasts, but I am really looking forward to more from y'all.

I personally thought that they would have brought up more NXT stars than what they did. I thought for sure that either Charlotte or Sasha was gonna be brought up. But they'll need to now with AJ retired and all (  still stings a little, but I'm surviving). I kind of hope that they bring both Charlotte and Sasha up at the same time, but that maybe too much badassness and weave snatching for the casual audience lol 

I also thought that Stephanie was gonna get F5ed by Brock for the son of a bitch comment. I mean shit he's already suspended lmao

One last comment, angry Brock is like Left 4 Dead's Tank. It's like you can't really do shit to stop him so you just better get the fuck out of the way or get destroyed!

That's all from me, like I said, I really enjoyed it guys. Good job!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> Excellent work, the both of you! :clap
> 
> I love the passion and you guys made great points throughout. I've been meaning to do one of these at some point, and maybe I will soon?
> 
> Who would want to do one with me?


*
I think you and @IDONTSHIV would make a good team! Make a Bryan podcast to counter our Reigns podcast and we'll have a tag team match later playa!!







*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I enjoyed listening to that, I may think to listen to this regularly. For the record, Neville and Bryan have wrestled at least twice in the past in ROH and some miscellaneous companies. The thing with each of your voices coming through a different side of my headphones was a little annoying but I got over it.


*Thanks for the clarification. How were their matches in comparison to Neville/Zayn? I understand they had more freedom back then, but I just want to put things into perspective.*



> It'd be interesting if you had some guys on whatever for debates/arguments because I found you both agreeing on pretty much everything.


*We disagree on things, but generally agree on the overall spectrum, regardless of our opposing opinions. I have invited @The True Believer to join the show as a guest since we often have conflicting views, even though he's mostly objective in his expression of them.*




> You know what would be fun? Perhaps streaming or recording you playing one of those wrestling company ownership/booking games like Extreme Warfare Revenge or Total Extreme Wrestling. like :russo has been doing. I would certainly watch that if you did it with an up-to-date real-world WWE mod.


*Eh, that's not my type of game.*




Kitana said:


> Aww thanks for the notification!  I finally got around to listening to it this morning and let me just say that the intro damn near killed me. My dumbass decided to eat and listen at the same time and, as soon as the intro came on, I laughed so hard damn near choking! Lmao.


*I started laughing hysterically 5 seconds in on my first time hearing that. It makes me want Reigns to have lyrics and adlibs in his theme song :lol.*



> That song will never get old, it's just too funny! But I really enjoyed it and that's saying something because I'm not a big fan of podcasts, but I am really looking forward to more from y'all.


*
I am happy to hear that! We will provide this content weekly :russo*



> I personally thought that they would have brought up more NXT stars than what they did. I thought for sure that either Charlotte or Sasha was gonna be brought up. But they'll need to now with AJ retired and all (  still stings a little, but I'm surviving). I kind of hope that they bring both Charlotte and Sasha up at the same time, but that maybe too much badassness and weave snatching for the casual audience lol


*
Lol, I think Charlotte should be called up as soon as tomorrow. The Divas division is taking a big blow without AJ and they need an IMMEDIATE spark to generate interest. Sasha should stay down in NXT for another 6-8 months to have a lengthy reign and establish the other girls before being promoted, but I wouldn't be against a BFF reunion.*



> I also thought that Stephanie was gonna get F5ed by Brock for the son of a bitch comment. I mean shit he's already suspended lmao
> 
> One last comment, angry Brock is like Left 4 Dead's Tank. It's like you can't really do shit to stop him so you just better get the fuck out of the way or get destroyed!
> 
> That's all from me, like I said, I really enjoyed it guys. Good job!


*
If Stephanie doesn't get hers by Wrestlemania 32, I'm going to be incredibly frustrated. She's long overdue for an asswhooping. 

Thank you for your comments and compliments!

Btw @THANOS and @RuthlessAggrEvan: What do you guys think about cleaning up the Briscoes by shaving their beards and giving them edge ups?









I see nothing wrong with their appearance here.*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I think you and @IDONTSHIV would make a good team! Make a Bryan podcast to counter our Reigns podcast and we'll have a tag team match later playa!!
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a plan Stan. What do you think @IDONTSHIV, should we attack the audio-verse next? :

That would be pretty fantastic to have a tag team podcast at some point and tackle a whole slew of polarizing topics. Of course, all four of us will probably agree on quite a few topics, mostly NXT, which I look forward to discussing :banderas.



Legit BOSS said:


> *Thanks for the clarification. How were their matches in comparison to Neville/Zayn? I understand they had more freedom back then, but I just want to put things into perspective.*


I can answer this if you'd like. The Danielson/PAC matches were good for sure, probably PAC's best matches at that point, but far from Bryan's best matches. Thing is though, both wrestlers have improved since then to the point where they can still craft excellent stories with a much smaller pallett to choose from.

That said, we can hope that once they do clash, in the, hopefully, not so distant future, they'll open up the vault a bit and we'll see exciting matches full of innovative spots, suplexes, strikes, and holds.



Legit BOSS said:


> *We disagree on things, but generally agree on the overall spectrum, regardless of our opposing opinions. I have invited @The True Believer to join the show as a guest since we often have conflicting views, even though he's mostly objective in his expression of them.*


That would be something I'd love to watch as well! :



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Lol, I think Charlotte should be called up as soon as tomorrow. The Divas division is taking a big blow without AJ and they need an IMMEDIATE spark to generate interest. Sasha should stay down in NXT for another 6-8 months to have a lengthy reign and establish the other girls before being promoted, but I wouldn't be against a BFF reunion.*


Oh man, I absolutely cannot wait til the day that Sasha Banks, Charlotte, Bailey (who may need to change her gimmick on the main roster or risk being Emma'd), Alexa, and Becky are on the main roster and Vince/Dunn remove their paws from that division. I have hopes that once all of them are on the main roster, Sara Del Ray will have one last run and be the Finlay or the divas division that just comes in fuck everyone up! :



Legit BOSS said:


> Btw @THANOS and @RuthlessAggrEvan: What do you guys think about cleaning up the Briscoes by shaving their beards and giving them edge ups?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be fine with that, there's much more widespread appeal if they clean them up a bit, pending they only clean up their appearances and not their act :lol. 

Removing a few select curse words is fine, but they need to be, Jay specifically, bad ass southern white trask hicks to hit their peak in popularity in WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> That sounds like a plan Stan. What do you think @IDONTSHIV, should we attack the audio-verse next? :
> 
> That would be pretty fantastic to have a tag team podcast at some point and tackle a whole slew of polarizing topics. Of course, all four of us will probably agree on quite a few topics, mostly NXT, which I look forward to discussing :banderas.
> 
> ...



I would like to, but I can't. My health isnt what it should be, so I shall have to decline. I'd love to hear one from you, Thanos. You've have some great ideas. (Y)


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I would like to, but I can't. My health isnt what it should be, so I shall have to decline. I'd love to hear one from you, Thanos. You've have some great ideas. (Y)


That's fine man and totally understandable , I will figure out something and do one for ya!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> That's fine man and totally understandable , I will figure out something and do one for ya!


I wont be happy unless you Thanos punch Reigns with The Gauntlet.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I wont be happy unless you Thanos punch Reigns with The Gauntlet.


Roman Reigns..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> Roman Reigns..


:bow


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Thanks for the clarification. How were their matches in comparison to Neville/Zayn? I understand they had more freedom back then, but I just want to put things into perspective.*


Assuming they've wrestled twice, the ROH one was in 2007 (when Neville had only been wrestling for three years at the time) and the other was in IPW:UK in '09 and the only evidence of that is a few 10-second clips on YouTube. 

So you've got a Ring of Honor legend in Danielson with a greenhorn PAC and the match was 12 minutes long and mostly Bryan domination with a few bursts of retaliation. From the reviews I read it was about ***.









> *
> Btw @THANOS and @RuthlessAggrEvan: What do you guys think about cleaning up the Briscoes by shaving their beards and giving them edge ups?
> 
> 
> ...


The look I can live with. It's a litany of other things that they'll lose. You can say that they'll be able to do what they do if they just keep the language PG but I feel that a lot of the authenticity is removed that way. Also, Jay's awesome theme goes, his finisher (Jay Driller - Double underhook piledriver) goes, and his star power for ROH goes, which frankly I'm most concerned with.

Here's some Adam Cole for you.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Assuming they've wrestled twice, the ROH one was in 2007 (when Neville had only been wrestling for three years at the time) and the other was in IPW:UK in '09 and the only evidence of that is a few 10-second clips on YouTube.
> 
> So you've got a Ring of Honor legend in Danielson with a greenhorn PAC and the match was 12 minutes long and mostly Bryan domination with a few bursts of retaliation. From the reviews I read it was about ***.


*That looks just about how I played it out in my head, thanks.*





> The look I can live with. It's a litany of other things that they'll lose. You can say that they'll be able to do what they do if they just keep the language PG but I feel that a lot of the authenticity is removed that way. Also, Jay's awesome theme goes, his finisher (Jay Driller - Double underhook piledriver) goes, and his star power for ROH goes, which frankly I'm most concerned with.


*I knew the star power would be your biggest problem, which is why I made sure to discuss that.
*



> Here's some Adam Cole for you.


*Decent promo, but any cool moves?*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Decent promo, but any cool moves?*


Adam Cole is known more for his mic work and being a great heel than a movez king, which is why I suspect that he wouldn't do as well in WWE as some would suggest, considering what Cesaro said about heels not being allowed to do their thing. But he does have some cool moves: his brainbusters which they wouldn't let him use, his finisher the Panama Sunrise (Canadian destroyer) which they probably wouldn't let him use, and his wheelbarrow variations which he couldn't do to bigger guys.







More Cole promos:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

@RuthlessAggrEvan* Yeah, his moveset is pretty generic. I see what you're doing with those suited promos. You're not slick :cudi.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> @RuthlessAggrEvan* Yeah, his moveset is pretty generic. I see what you're doing with those suited promos. You're not slick :cudi.*


:heyman5 You caught me.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

Aw shit, I didn't know you were doing your own show, good shit I'll definitely be checking this out Boss!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

*I agree about Steph, shes nothing like Shane O Mac and Vince who have taken major bumps for people and done crazy stuff for the fans. Steph has not really done shit for WWE lately when you think about it, a real waste. 

SHANE O MAC! SHANE O MAC! PLEASE COME BACK! SHANE O MAC! Thats why I always respected Shane, he NEVER had to compete he NEVER had to almost die from 40 or whatever feet jumps and breaking tailbones through glass walls but he did it anyway for the company, for the fans. Steph is like her dad currently is no fux given about the fans all business and money and her own security above all else, the bare minimum is fine for her.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

* And another point I liked was HHH is buying out the Indys he really is and there are just a few major acquisitions left for him gonna put Styles and Joe on the list with Cole and The Briscoes you mentioned there. 

Also its funny they brought the LED board to RAW for the apron. I just pictured Vince seeing it and ripping it off the apron after the NXT show he attended and strutting away with it under his arm. *


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> The look I can live with. It's a litany of other things that they'll lose. You can say that they'll be able to do what they do if they just keep the language PG but I feel that a lot of the authenticity is removed that way. Also, Jay's awesome theme goes, *his finisher (Jay Driller - Double underhook piledriver) goes*, and his star power for ROH goes, which frankly I'm most concerned with.


I agree with everything you said, but there is a potential solution to him not using the Jay Driller. How about using Christopher Daniels' Angel Wings? It looks similar, only it ends in a sit-up facebuster and no one, to my knowledge, has ever used it in the WWE.

Hell he could call it the Jay Buster, Chicken Wings :lol, or even Southern Hospitality (my personal favourite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> I agree with everything you said, but there is a potential solution to him not using the Jay Driller. How about using Christopher Daniels' Angel Wings? It looks similar only ends in a sit-up facebuster and no one, to my knowledge, as ever used it in the WWE.


Angel wings is actually a great suggestion, Thanos. It does have a similar set up and really shouldnt be that dangerous of a move to perform.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

One day I just want to be as popular as you.

That is my life long dream.

@Legit BOSS

ps. Ill watch your videos later, im watching angel.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Angel wings is actually a great suggestion, Thanos. It does have a similar set up and really shouldnt be that dangerous of a move to perform.


I think it's the perfect way he could retain the wow factor and some of the uniqueness of the move. I really think a unique and impactful finisher is one of the key factors in getting someone over in this day and age. 

Hell Baron Corbin's finisher is great, which must be why he has a pretty great fanbase, since the guys look is terrible (other than his height), as is his in-ring work, and potentially his mic work (judging from what we've seen in his brief moments on the mic in NXT and that terrible leaked promo class promo).


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Sheamus_ROCKS @BtheVampireSlayer @Soul Cat @Shin Megami Tensei @Wynter @THANOS @Empress @Ravensflock88 @Dell @DAMN SKIPPY @IDONTSHIV @Rookie of the Year @DesolationRow @Rick_James @Saber Rider ^-^ @Raylan Givens @PUNKY @Bearodactyl @Kitana @Boots2Asses @A-C-P @ShowStopper @HBK 3:16 @Superkick @Chrome @The True Believer @Certified G @fiddlecastro @Miss Sally @Plato @Ratman @RuthlessAggrEvan @cookiepuss
> 
> *EPISODE 3 OF THE BOSSCAST IS LIVE!!! *
> 
> ...


Thanks for heads up BBR!

It's a lengthy podcast, but i'll throw it on my phone and listen to as much as I can while i'm at the Gym on Wednesday. It seems like it's going to be a good listen if I go by the feedback you're getting.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

Thanks for the tag. (Y)

Listened to it in 2 parts 'cause it's looooong hehe. I really like how you guys cover every single thing on the shows though. I don't really listen to podcasts but occasionally get linked to them and a lot of them skip over the "unimportant" stuff. But that's usually what I want to hear the most. Obviously I enjoy listening to what you guys think of the main angles and superstars, but I particularly want to hear your thoughts on people like Tyson Kidd, and Kalisto, and Neville, and Emma etc. so I'm glad everything is covered here.

I don't have much else to add at the moment, I'll try doing a more in-depth review/response on the next podcast if you'd like.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *What do you guys think about cleaning up the Briscoes by shaving their beards and giving them edge ups?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On one hand, the Briscoes will be watered the hell down and likely less entertaining than in ROH. But on the other hand they've accomplished pretty much everything there is to accomplish there.

So yeah, you can bring them in, tell them to stop cursing, take care of Mark's look or whatever, and if they're allowed to at least keep their edge then them coming in is sort of worth it. 

But like you said the fact that WWE is basically signing all these high profile guys from the indy scene is worrisome. If the sign the Brsicoes and Adam Cole, ROH will be put in a shit state. I can't even come up with who would be feuding for the ROH Title because their roster is already thin as it is.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Superkick said:


> On one hand, the Briscoes will be watered the hell down and likely less entertaining than in ROH. But on the other hand they've accomplished pretty much everything there is to accomplish there.
> 
> So yeah, you can bring them in, tell them to stop cursing, take care of Mark's look or whatever, and if they're allowed to at least keep their edge then them coming in is sort of worth it.
> 
> But like you said the fact that WWE is basically signing all these high profile guys from the indy scene is worrisome. If the sign the Brsicoes and Adam Cole, ROH will be put in a shit state. I can't even come up with who would be feuding for the ROH Title because their roster is already thin as it is.


O'Reilly ?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

@RuthlessAggrEvan *Did you listen to Solomonster this week and notice how similiar our opinions were? Barring his irrational hatred of Russo of course :russo.*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Louaja89 said:


> O'Reilly ?


No reDRagon in the tag title scene then. There are some cool guys in ROH like ACH, Daniels, Lethal, and Roddy but there's no denying the roster will be unbelievably thin if the Briscoes and Adam Cole are signed.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Superkick said:


> No reDRagon in the tag title scene then. There are some cool guys in ROH like ACH, Daniels, Lethal, and Roddy but there's no denying the roster will be unbelievably thin if the Briscoes and Adam Cole are signed.


Agreed.
Now on topic , well done to both of you , it was great .


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

I might start up my own getting bored on school holidays.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

Pretty good to listen to (Y)


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

I only listened to the WM portion of the podcast today, but I liked it. Not much that I disagreed with aside from the HHH/Sting match that I thought was an overbooked mess, but I understand why people liked it.

The line about Brock's stored finisher loooooooool I had a good laugh at that.

I agree completely about Wyatt's promos lacking effect because there's no action/reaction. He's a fish out of water when there's no one for him to play off of, his promos become an exhibition of his talent on the mic but doesn't sell anyone on his feuds and get redundant when there isn't any heat.

I was convinced that Heyman was turning on Brock too, it was a genuine surprise for me that when he didn't.

I hope you guys keep doing podcasts together, there's an obvious chemistry there and it makes for an entertaining listen. I'll try to finish the podcast this week.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

Will listen to it tonight bruh, sorry for the delay, been busy this week.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

I'm a little late to the party, but good show. The intro music was hilarious :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

*Hey guys, @Triple-B is sick today, so we'll have to postpone the show. I apologize, but enjoy my my inspirations, Don Tony & Kevin Castle and Solomonster, to get your podcast fix this weekend:*

http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/don...astle-show-04062015-wrestlingnewscom-37547206
http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/the-solomonster/solomonster-sounds-off

*
The next show will have @The True Believer as a guest. We need to coordinate a time that works for all three of us.
*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

I hope @Triple-B feels better. I'm looking forward to the next podcast guest starring @The True Believer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

Looking forward to the next podcast. I always listen to Don Tony & Kevin Castle Podcast


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

@Legit BOSS, sorry about being so late, but I finally listened to episode 3. You and Triple B continue to have good chemistry... but you guys agree entirely too much. There's not much of a back and forth. I think the only thing you guys disagreed on was Wyatt/Taker's buildup. Obviously, I'm not saying you guys need to fight and constantly get at each other, inventing arguments, but I feel like we as listeners only get one side of the token for each subject. You guys are good speakers, humorous, and I enjoy hearing about your views, but at some point, I'm like, okay. What about this? What about that? I don't get as much enjoyment as I potentially could, you know?

You were joking towards the end about Triple B being a permanent guest host, but I feel like you guys need to have more guests sometime for an episode, so we get several points of view, and the discussion will be more fulfilling.

And I don't mean this in a bad way, I hope it doesn't come across that way. I enjoy your podcast.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Soul Cat said:


> @Legit BOSS, sorry about being so late, but I finally listened to episode 3. You and Triple B continue to have good chemistry... but you guys agree entirely too much. There's not much of a back and forth. I think the only thing you guys disagreed on was Wyatt/Taker's buildup. Obviously, I'm not saying you guys need to fight and constantly get at each other, inventing arguments, but I feel like we as listeners only get one side of the token for each subject. You guys are good speakers, humorous, and I enjoy hearing about your views, but at some point, I'm like, okay. What about this? What about that? I don't get as much enjoyment as I potentially could, you know?
> 
> You were joking towards the end about Triple B being a permanent guest host, but I feel like you guys need to have more guests sometime for an episode, so we get several points of view, and the discussion will be more fulfilling.
> 
> And I don't mean this in a bad way, I hope it doesn't come across that way. I enjoy your podcast.


*I appreciate the constructive feedback, but this is why I've left this thread open for discussion instead of just saying "This is my podcast, these are my thoughts, so deal with it." If you have a differing point of view, feel free to share it and we can discuss it. These are just our opinions that are up for debate. The show would be entirely too long if I addressed every opposing argument, and some people don't like the length as is.*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I appreciate the constructive feedback, but this is why I've left this thread open for discussion instead of just saying "This is my podcast, these are my thoughts, so deal with it." If you have a differing point of view, feel free to share it and we can discuss it. These are just our opinions that are up for debate. The show would be entirely too long if I addressed every opposing argument, and some people don't like the length as is.*


If I could figure out how to link up with you, I wouldn't mind jumping on as a guest host to offer some differing opinions on some things , if you'd have me of course.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

Had no clue about this. I'll start checking it out!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> If I could figure out how to link up with you, I wouldn't mind jumping on as a guest host to offer some differing opinions on some things , if you'd have me of course.


 @The True Believer *called dibs on the first guest appearance, then I've got you!*



The Renegade said:


> Had no clue about this. I'll start checking it out!


*Thanks! I'll add you to future tags.*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Soul Cat said:


> @Legit BOSS, sorry about being so late, but I finally listened to episode 3. You and Triple B continue to have good chemistry... but you guys agree entirely too much. There's not much of a back and forth. I think the only thing you guys disagreed on was Wyatt/Taker's buildup. Obviously, I'm not saying you guys need to fight and constantly get at each other, inventing arguments, but I feel like we as listeners only get one side of the token for each subject. You guys are good speakers, humorous, and I enjoy hearing about your views, but at some point, I'm like, okay. What about this? What about that? I don't get as much enjoyment as I potentially could, you know?
> 
> You were joking towards the end about Triple B being a permanent guest host, but I feel like you guys need to have more guests sometime for an episode, so we get several points of view, and the discussion will be more fulfilling.
> 
> And I don't mean this in a bad way, I hope it doesn't come across that way. I enjoy your podcast.




Pretty much my thoughts as well. But not a bad job at all. You're good at talking :cudi


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

Looks interesting, I'll check it out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Pretty much my thoughts as well. But not a bad job at all. You're good at talking :cudi











*
Lol, thanks. My brain on autopilot is pretty much a cycle of WWE fuckery and video games, so it's good to have an outlet to vent about it.*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

I'm looking forward to today's upload and seeing where you and @The True Believer had differences. I had asked to be on the show, but I think I'll give others who have a contrary opinion the opportunity first. We'd probably just end up agreeing on 80% of things.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Empress said:


> *I'm looking forward to today's upload and seeing where you and @The True Believer had differences. *I had asked to be on the show, but I think I'll give others who have a contrary opinion the opportunity first. We'd probably just end up agreeing on 80% of things.


Uh....yeah, heh heh, heh. Me too. :side:


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

You're in for a surprise @Empress


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

*Episode 4 of the BOSSCAST is finally up!:yay





0:00 Epic Intro
1:30 Cena's Open Challenge
12:08 Divas discussion
25:50 Jimmy Uso would be a great heel
28:08 The Lucha Dragons vs. The Ascension
35:08 Roman Reigns discussion
46:40-55:25 Technical difficulties and audio splicing. *SKIP THIS SEGMENT UNLESS YOU ENJOY GARBLED RAMBLING!*
55:30 The burial of Seth Rollins
1:09:23 Adrian Neville vs. Dolph Ziggler
1:17:50 NXT discussion begins with the burial of Solomon Crowe
1:25:00 Baron Corbin discussion
1:27:53 Enzo and Cass vs. Dawkins and Fulton
1:32:13 Alex Riley promo
1:35:40 Dana Brooke vs. Blue Pants
1:45:12 Charlotte discussion
1:47:15 Sami Zayn vs. Rhyno
*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

nice :mark:


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

This sounds great! Only made it through the first 15 minutes I'm saving the rest for when I'm in my office tomorrow and need something to entertain me while I'm banging out some paper work. Thanks for directing me here!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

I'll give this a listen after the Bulls game.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

Glad you tagged me to this, I like it a lot. Best tag I've ever gotten.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

I'll give some of this a listen when I get time to sit down and do so. 

Also, BOSScast is a great podcast name :smile2:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Episode 4 of the BOSSCAST is finally up!:yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great work as always @Legit BOSS and @Triple-B. @The True Believer, glad to see you kill it just like I expected you would :clap.

Great insight and glad to see some disagreements in there to spice it up! Funny that the first one was about Naimi :lol.
@Legit BOSS do you guys link up through Skype, that would probably be mad easy for me to join you guys on a future podcast.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

@THANOS

*Yes, we use Skype. PM me your screename.*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Episode 4 of the BOSSCAST is finally up!:yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, from 46:21 to about 55:37, the audio overlaps because we got cut off in the middle of the original broadcast and we had to start over again. Sorry about that, folks.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tag :cudi 

Gonna give it a listen in a day or so


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Fun stuff. I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*All time stamps have been added! Thanks @The True Believer for pointing out the audio splicing. I caught that too and was like DAMMIT! No one gets to hear our Ambrose discussion unless they have a high tolerance for voices overlapping :no:*


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

If you ever need anybody else to guest let me know, also what format do you put your videos in to upload to Youtube? I keep trying to get my podcast on there, but always run into issues where it won't process. So just curious.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ahh shit Gatling is on the BOSSCAST. Gonna be listening to this later tonight.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:mj2 

My ears, one sound is coming in one ear, and the other is in another. it's kinda rattling.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Episode 4 of the BOSSCAST is finally up!:yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tag. Like the last one i'll try to listen to as much as I can at the Gym Wednesday and report back. Should be a good one (Y)



THANOS said:


> @Legit BOSS do you guys link up through Skype, that would probably be mad easy for me to join you guys on a future podcast.


Oh man please get THANOS on the podcast asap. Instant classic episode waiting to happen right there :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*



The True Believer said:


> Unfortunately, from 46:21 to about 55:37, the audio overlaps because we got cut off in the middle of the original broadcast and we had to start over again. Sorry about that, folks.


The shout out at the end was grand :lmao. You being Uatu sits fine with me for now, but just remember your place.

5:26-5:40 and 7:52-8:24


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Pretty good ep so far. Listened to the first half and will continue the rest later tonight. Great job guys.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

the audio needs some work tbh. But I love the personals, and you're all good speakers. I've watched about 50 mins now, but I can't complete it, because I'm gonna crash out soon. 

I'm probably gonna have to try my best to skip this voice overlapping thing, but the audio being a head ringer already, the voice overlapping deal is making it worse.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Can I please be on the podcast?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Listening right now. Kingpin! :mark:

That disagreement. :moyes1

I disagree about Neville, guys. He shouldn't have and shouldn't go on an undefeated streak. He's not Rusev. I'm fine with his booking. BUT I do agree he should be involved with other guys and pick up wins. The losses aren't damaging unless he loses constantly. Losing a couple times against the champion and Ziggler is just peachy for now. Put in some wins in the middle, especially against guys a little up on the totem pole, and it'll be perfect.


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

hey thanks heaps for the tag. looking forward to hearing your thoughts.
will be some good weekend listening while I have my morning coffee.

would love to join you as a guest one day but unfortunately time difference wouldn't allow. I think I am generally sleeping when you are awake lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

wagnike2 said:


> If you ever need anybody else to guest let me know, also what format do you put your videos in to upload to Youtube? I keep trying to get my podcast on there, but always run into issues where it won't process. So just curious.


*@Triple-B uploads them. I don't have the equipment and I haven't used Audacity for more than a 3 minute recording.*



Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> the audio needs some work tbh. But I love the personals, and you're all good speakers. I've watched about 50 mins now, but I can't complete it, because I'm gonna crash out soon.


*I agree, the split audio needs to be fixed. We'll do one more with Skype for Thanos' episode, then switch to Mumble. It shouldn't happen there.*



> I'm probably gonna have to try my best to skip this voice overlapping thing, but the audio being a head ringer already, the voice overlapping deal is making it worse.


*Just fast forward :drake1. That's why the timestamps are there.*




Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Can I please be on the podcast?


*
I'll let you know if we need you. Thanks for asking.*



Soul Cat said:


> Listening right now. Kingpin! :mark:
> 
> That disagreement. :moyes1
> 
> I disagree about Neville, guys. He shouldn't have and shouldn't go on an undefeated streak. He's not Rusev. I'm fine with his booking. BUT I do agree he should be involved with other guys and pick up wins. The losses aren't damaging unless he loses constantly. Losing a couple times against the champion and Ziggler is just peachy for now. Put in some wins in the middle, especially against guys a little up on the totem pole, and it'll be perfect.


*
We're not asking for a Rusev streak. All I wanted was 3 months at the most of Neville winning so he could be inserted into the IC title picture before losing a big match. Now, WWE has had him beaten by top guys back to back to back, and things aren't looking good for his status in the company if this continues. He shouldn't be considered a solid B+ player or jobber to the stars within 3 weeks of his debut. If you mix in wins and losses, then it's fine, but to have him constantly lose to established names and justify it by saying "Oh the match was great." or "Well, he shouldn't be beating X anyway." isn't going to cut it. Those matches don't need to be happening this early in the first place.*


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> Listening right now. Kingpin! :mark:
> 
> That disagreement. :moyes1
> 
> I disagree about Neville, guys. He shouldn't have and shouldn't go on an undefeated streak. He's not Rusev. I'm fine with his booking. BUT I do agree he should be involved with other guys and pick up wins. The losses aren't damaging unless he loses constantly. Losing a couple times against the champion and Ziggler is just peachy for now. Put in some wins in the middle, especially against guys a little up on the totem pole, and it'll be perfect.


Hey, I said that I didn't mind Neville losing. 
I think his booking so far has been great. He doesn't need to win every match as long as he is booked well in the losses.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *If you mix in wins and losses, then it's fine, but to have him constantly lose to established names and justify it by saying "Oh the match was great." or "Well, he shouldn't be beating X anyway." isn't going to cut it. Those matches don't need to be happening this early in the first place.*


So what you're saying is... you agree with me.  If he loses constantly, yes, that's a huge problem. But he's only lost twice so far. If that continues, I'll be in the same boat as you.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

My apologies on the audio overlap, I must have totally missed that during editing, it was late at night, and we were dealing with spliced audio files. Apologies to our listeners, as far as the audio on one ear and the other, that situation should be fixed in the episode after we host Thanos. Thanks for putting up with the growing pains.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *@Triple-B uploads them. I don't have the equipment and I haven't used Audacity for more than a 3 minute recording.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's kinder to say no than to give false hope.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> So what you're saying is... you agree with me.  If he loses constantly, yes, that's a huge problem. But he's only lost twice so far. If that continues, I'll be in the same boat as you.


*
Getting tossed by Sheamus is as good as a loss. He wasn't on television, so it made him look weak. Like I told you in the chatbox, he isn't beating Sheamus if he can't beat an upper card jobber like Ziggler, and there was no reason for that match to happen.*


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: The BOSScast Discussion Thread*

Yay! I finally listened to it and I enjoyed it as expected! You three did a great job!

I still lmao at the intro music; that shit will never get old. :lmao

I agree with you on the entrance music for Naomi. That shit got old as soon as they split up, so they desperately NEED to give her a new entrance. I'm trying to hold off on judging Naomi until I see more of her heel turn but I really want a dark Naomi, just something that we've never really seen before. 

:lmao at the Seth Rollins burial. I agree. I am sick of him being a cowardly heel. Really I'm sick of the cowardly heels gimmick period, except for a select few. I feel like at this point, Seth should be like a tough and very calculating heel. Like he talks about being smarter than the rest and stuff like that, well I wanna see it. I wanna see him being this cold, calculating heel and not a coward. Even though I like the interactions between Seth and J&J, they gotta go. They are not helping Rollins at all. I feel like if they really wanted to give Seth a security team, it should have been two up and coming NXT stars, and even then, they shouldn't be helping Rollins too much, because as you guys stated, now Seth is looking like a weak ass champion.

I always agree about Crowe, he looks like those creepy ass troll dolls from the 90s and I'm just not into him. I do have to say that I'm happy that he did a new finisher besides that crappy one he has always been doing. That was just awful, but still, I'm not too into him.

On the Dana Brooke thing, that match was bad, but you know, she's new so I'm not too hard on her. One thing though, I do hope that she stops feeling on herself so much. At one point, I was just kind of creeped out. :lol Buuut.....I do see potential in her since she is a bodybuilder. I would love to see her become a powerhouse woman wrestler, it would add to the Divas division immensely. So, I'm kind of excited just to see how she comes along.

For the Blue Pants part, I do believe that she should only be used for the more advanced women wrestlers. Because as you guys stated, as soon as the newbies beat her, the crowd hates them because she's an Indy darling. That's exactly what happened to Carmella and that's sad to me. Which I believe is unfair because Carmella isn't even that bad. Hell, I really like her and see a shit ton of potential in her. 

But all in all, I really enjoyed this podcast. I can't wait for more! Green reps for you all!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> It's kinder to say no than to give false hope.


:lmao I'm not gonna lie, the way BBR responded was kinda :lel :Jordan

I'll fast forward, fpalm the timestamps, of course, gonna look out.

Completely understand, Triple B. 

THANOS? :eagle Big time Reigns fan and big time DB fan. This gone be something.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I had a chance to listen to the podcast last night. I would've never expected for @The True Believer and @Legit BOSS to agree on some much. I always knew that heel turn would come. :cena5

All kidding aside, I enjoyed the podcast even if there was a lot of co-signing. I found myself agreeing with True Believer about enjoying Barrett lately, but recognizing that he was one of the weakest booked IC Champs in quite some time. I'm also glad that Naomi is getting pushed since she has been overlooked for too long.

BBR was right in his suggestion to just turn everyone heel. The majority of the babyfaces don't have personalities. 

I also liked the Mortal Combat reference in regards to talents working their way up. Neville shouldn't be facing so many top stars just yet. He'll end up the jobber to the stars, but I still liked his recent showings. 

It was cool to hear The True Believer give some credit to Roman. A lot of posters clutch onto their dislike, which at times is rooted in the belief that Roman is overshadowing their favorites. At least you can put your bias aside and judge Roman for Roman. Even if you don't think he deserves the push he's getting, at least you're honestly objective. 

But I'm not sure who got buried worse: Solomon Crowe or Seth Rollins. :lmao Poor @Triple-B couldn't even defend Seth because the hate was so thick. But shit, I agree on both assessments. I like Seth but he is so overexposed and I can't stand this chicken shit heel stuff anymore. 


I'd love for a Daniel Bryan fan to guest. I think @THANOS is next. I'd want his honest opinion about Bryan's condition, RTW and what should happen if Bryan is injured. I think he should get the surgery and vacate the IC belt.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Empress said:


> I had a chance to listen to the podcast last night. I would've never expected for @The True Believer and @Legit BOSS to agree on some much. I always knew that heel turn would come. :cena5
> 
> All kidding aside, I enjoyed the podcast even if there was a lot of co-signing. I found myself agreeing with True Believer about enjoying Barrett lately, but recognizing that he was one of the weakest booked IC Champs in quite some time. I'm also glad that Naomi is getting pushed since she has been overlooked for too long.
> 
> ...



Thanks for showing us love as always, can't wait to have YOU on the podcast , it's going to be the most polite episode ever.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I think it's fair that after that burial, we get either @ShowStopper or @The Ultimate New Black to defend him.


































Or not. 8*D


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The True Believer said:


> I think it's fair that after that burial, we get either @ShowStopper or @The Ultimate New Black to defend him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't listen and less than zero desire to do so. Thanks.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm going to check this out later. Thanks for the tag BBR


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Empress said:


> I had a chance to listen to the podcast last night.* I would've never expected for @The True Believer and @Legit BOSS to agree on some much. I always knew that heel turn would come.* :cena5
> 
> All kidding aside, I enjoyed the podcast even if there was a lot of co-signing. I found myself agreeing with True Believer about enjoying Barrett lately, but recognizing that he was one of the weakest booked IC Champs in quite some time. I'm also glad that Naomi is getting pushed since she has been overlooked for too long.
> 
> ...












These right here are the men that I want as my friends, brother!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> These right here are the men that I want as my friends, brother!


This is still the biggest heel turn of all time to me. Maybe if you guest on the show again or if @Legit BOSS and @Triple-B decide to tackle the subject, I'd love to know if anyone thinks Cena could get the same amount of heat that Hogan did.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Kitana said:


> :lmao at the Seth Rollins burial. I agree. I am sick of him being a cowardly heel. Really I'm sick of the cowardly heels gimmick period, except for a select few. I feel like at this point, *Seth should be like a tough and very calculating heel. Like he talks about being smarter than the rest and stuff like that, well I wanna see it. I wanna see him being this cold, calculating heel and not a coward.* Even though I like the interactions between Seth and J&J, they gotta go. They are not helping Rollins at all. I feel like if they really wanted to give Seth a security team, it should have been two up and coming NXT stars, and even then, they shouldn't be helping Rollins too much, because as you guys stated, now Seth is looking like a weak ass champion.


*
Exactly. We should be past the point of pure cowardice since he's the champion. He should be bragging about how he got what he wanted and turn into an ego-maniacal scumbag that alienates all of his friends. Soon after he's left with nothing, he turns face again, because this Authority shit got old last year.*



Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> :lmao I'm not gonna lie, the way BBR responded was kinda :lel :Jordan


*I can't not be blunt and didn't want to sound like a dick to someone who likes the show, lol.*



The True Believer said:


> I think it's fair that after that burial, we get either @ShowStopper or @The Ultimate New Black to defend him.
> 
> Or not. 8*D


*
Not sure how you defend ashes :toomanykobes. Zack Ryder looked stronger against Eve than Seth does against jobbers.
*


Empress said:


> This is still the biggest heel turn of all time to me. Maybe if you guest on the show again or if @Legit BOSS and @Triple-B decide to tackle the subject, I'd love to know if anyone thinks Cena could get the same amount of heat that Hogan did.


*
No, he'd get cheered. 

1. The business is too exposed and great heels are praised.
2. Cena would add depth to his character and be even more entertaining.*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@LEGITBoss In part 3 of your vid you made an interesting point with making Alexa Bliss the face of the nxt women's division. I think she should tbh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> @LEGITBoss In part 3 of your vid you made an interesting point with making Alexa Bliss the face of the nxt women's division. I think she should tbh.


*
Thanks for watching the first episode! I have updated the OP to show all 4 episodes.*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm currently listening to Part 4 with Triple Believer


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

So, I just listened to the 'podcast' with True Believer on it.

I was so disappointed. I thought True Believer was potentially this hunky charismatic guy. No.  He doesn't have a good voice.

ALL of these guys... such_ intense_ marks! :maisielol



Also, Legit Boss (I think it was you talking?), you think the Uso would be liked if he were a heel. :ti 
Your stupidty shone through with that comment. Wrestling 101- heels aren't meant to be liked.

Legit Boss aka BBR, you're such a mark for yourself. Settle down.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The burial of Seth Rollins & Solomon Crowe are hilarious

Another Awesome podcast


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

@Legit BOSS @The True Believer @Triple-B 


Great job guys. I liked the perspective that TTB brought as a non-Reigns fan having an objective discussion with two Reigns fans. It worked out well and added a new dimension to the discussion. Sometimes it's out of differing opinions that we come out with the most interesting results. It's always nice to see people give credit where it's due to things they don't like.

For the NXT open challenge thing. In theory it sounds like a good idea to give new talent exposure, but I can see why they're not doing it. There's casual viewers that aren't familiar with the NXT product, and for them to get emotionally invested in characters they'd need storyline progression. If they have each member of the NXT roster come in and lose to Cena, then I think it diminishes their value as performers because there isn't any follow up to the match. At least with current roster guys they are established. I think it wouldn't be a bad idea if they incorporated NXT talent in the challenge occationally when we don't expect it, or have the guy that beats Cena be an NXT superstar debuting on RAW. Maybe what they should've done is have Cena do his challenge or a seperate one on the NXT show itself to get more eyes on product as a whole, then you wouldn't have to worry about people tuning out of RAW. I just think it's better to debut the NXT guys on RAW with a long-term plan in mind and a storyline for them that can hook the viewers instead of being just another of the many guys that lost to Cena. I don't think Vince would let the challenge be NXT exclusive on RAW and let the NXT roster outshine the current roster with long matches against Cena. He'll put his main roster guys over first and cherry pick who he wants to be called up next from NXT to get some shine. I'm sure Vince sees wrestlers wrestling Cena as a privilege that only his most important midcarders deserve right now.


I loved the idea of turning the Usos heel. The WWE can even do a similar angle to what Matt Anoa'i and Eddie Fatu did with Rikishi in 1996 but instead do it with the Usos and Roman Reigns. The Usos could become "ambassadors" for the Samoan familly wearing sleek black outfits and go after Reigns for embarassing their familly at Wrestlemania 31 by not getting the job done against Brock. They could start being a thorn in Reigns's side and even try to have him conform to what they want him to be until it becomes obvious that the Usos are doing everything for their own personal gain. it would build the Usos and give Reigns an interesting feud instead of keeping him with Big Show every month. It could be a good way to give his character depth by having something emotional to play off of like his familly heritage.

Good points on Kallisto. They need to phase out Hunico eventually but they need to make the tag team successful on RAW first. They're giving a good shot in the arm to the tag division right now.

I don't agree that Bryan was off his game at Fastlane because of his injury. He put on a fantastic match with Seth on RAW that month without any noticable signs of ring rust. I thought any awkwardness had more to do with both guys having to adapt to each other's styles and the type of match it was. Bryan already put on classic underdog performances like in his match against Morishima in ROH but this time he was playing Reigns's equal as an aggressor in a dogfight. It couldn't have been a long fast paced match because Reigns's cardio might've gave out so it had to be what it was. I thought both men did a great job in that match tho. I do agree with @Legit BOSS that Bryan using his submissions and arsenal was a nice way to highlight Reigns's explosiveness. That's a dynamic in their matches they should use again in the future because it really works.


looooooool Ambrose and Harper, the battle of the wife beaters. I always think of their matching outfits everytime they wrestle and keep wondering how it's legal to be wrestling in street clothes lol

I agree and disagree on Rollins. Yes, his shtick is tiresome but it does elicit heat from the crowd so he's getting his job done being a smark favorite that actually gets booed from being a jerk. I think his pampering from the Authority can only go so far tho. There's a fine line between making him an opportunist and a complete Geek, and having him be gullible to obvious things like Orton faking an alliance makes him out to be a Geek. He's not getting important enough wins on his own right now to be taken seriously but at the same time it makes the crowd actually invested in seing how he'll escape every situation, and it'll make his title loss even more satisfying when it happens.


Good stuff again guys. I'm looking forward to the next one, hopefully with @THANOS as a guest


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> So, I just listened to the 'podcast' with True Believer on it.
> 
> I was so disappointed. I thought True Believer was potentially this hunky charismatic guy. No.  He doesn't have a good voice.
> 
> ALL of these guys... such_ intense_ marks! :maisielol


*So lets review: you didn't even listen to the podcast at first, yet begged to be on it to get exposure for yourself, but we're the marks :aj3.*




> Also, Legit Boss (I think it was you talking?), you think the Uso would be liked if he were a heel. :ti
> Your stupidty shone through with that comment. Wrestling 101- heels aren't meant to be liked.


* Liked by the IWC, since the IWC loves heels :jericho2. At least I can spell the word "stupidity" btw :cena*



> Legit Boss aka BBR, you're such a mark for yourself. Settle down.










*Aaaaand this is exactly why we don't need you. You're dismissed.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for the tag. I really enjoyed that how not everyone has the same opinion because in today's podcast world so many things seem scripted and like every single question that is going to be asked is known ahead of time.

Great job @Legit BOSS!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I got tagged here, didn't know you had a podcast.

So this is how you look like, you're like the opposite of me lol. You've got a very nice voice, no wonder you're a fan of DA VOICE. Reigns easily has by far the best voice in the WWE so I find it kinda funny that the Nr.1 Reigns fan on WF also has a good voice. Either way, it makes your podcast very listenable (is that even a word?). I rarely even tried podcasts unless they were from Austin or Jericho because most smarks just have awful voices and deliveries + kiddy whining and I hate that neckbeard/nerd appeal, but you're easy to listen to, very calm yet energetic and entertaining AND actually sympathic so I'm gonna keep listening. I'm currently listening to your first podcast and it's really fun, disregarding our differences in opinions.

You must be a hit with the ladies with your mic skills.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Also subbed to this thread (sorry for doublepost).


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Finally listening to this and definitely agree about the Ascension. They were barely given a chance. :mj2


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Another really enjoyable podcast. All three of you did a good job, and The True Believer was a nice addition to the show. Not sure if it was mentioned yet, but who's gonna be the next guest? :hmm:

Anyway, keep up the good work.. Once you get the sound issues fixed you should start promoting your podcast outside of WF if you don't already.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> The burial of Seth Rollins & Solomon Crowe are hilarious
> 
> Another Awesome podcast


Glad you enjoyed it! 

Also, thanks to everyone who warmly accepted me as a guest.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Certified G said:


> Another really enjoyable podcast. All three of you did a good job, and The True Believer was a nice addition to the show. Not sure if it was mentioned yet, but who's gonna be the next guest? :hmm:
> 
> Anyway, keep up the good work.. Once you get the sound issues fixed you should start promoting your podcast outside of WF if you don't already.


*Thanos will be the next guest. Glad you enjoyed it :russo*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Looking forward to another entertaining Bo$$Ca$t


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

@Legit BOSS @The True Believer @Triple-B 

So I finally got around to listening to the podcast... Knocked it out of the park again bama

:whoo Man, oh man... you guys went in on Rollins :mj4. 

I was rolling during that whole rant; probably the most entertaining part of the whole show for me, even though I thought the show was great overall. That Seth Rollins impression from @The True Believer was :ha 
As far as how I feel about Seth Rollins and his title run, as Triple B brought up, I feel like all that has changed is he only carries the WHC instead of the MITB breifcase. I am just indifferent to his reign right now. As Triple B said, this is only his first title defense, so let's see how things progress.

Some other thoughts:

I haven't really read through the thread, so I don't know if this is really a big issue or if it's just some fun banter, but guys, IT'S OKAY if you agree with each other :lol 

BBR, I don't agree with you that Naomi is as horrible as you point her out to be. I agree with Triple B and True Believer that she should at least get a run with the title to see what she can do. I agree that she does botch, but let's be real here, so do all the other divas. Maybe hers are more noticeable because of how awkward they appear. 

lol, my head start spinning during that technical mishap that occurred somewhere between the 50 - 55 min mark.There were so many voices going on at that point. It happens though.

I still only hear each of you guys in one channel (whether right or left ear depending on who's talking) and I think you guys should try to fix that just for quality purposes.

Apart from all of that, great podcast, gents. Enjoyed The True Believer as a guest (you should be a regular on the podcast IMO), and Triple B & BBR you guys held it down as always.

P.S - @Triple-B, I am a dude. Thought you figured that out from the chatbox :lol But it's all good bro :cudi


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Good work Boss,

Enjoy the podcast.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> Glad you enjoyed it!
> 
> Also, thanks to everyone who warmly accepted me as a guest.


*Was a pleasure having you, hope you can make it back often.*



cookiepuss said:


> @Legit BOSS @The True Believer @Triple-B
> 
> So I finally got around to listening to the podcast... Knocked it out of the park again bama
> 
> ...


*I had no idea my dude :lol, thanks for the kind words, maybe we can get you on here sometime.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

True Believer should be a regular on the show. Him burying Rollins and Crowe was hilarious. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> True Believer should be a regular on the show. Him burying Rollins and Crowe was hilarious. :lol


*The best part is everyone(including me) thought we'd disagree. The biggest Russo fan on the forum got swerved :russo*


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

I like the podcast, BOSS knows how to talk :reigns2


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Well god damn, I've got a LOT to catch up on!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Chrome said:


> True Believer should be a regular on the show. Him burying Rollins and Crowe was hilarious. :lol


Welp, you heard 'em, boys. :wink2:


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Just started to listen to the latest edition, and it does feel like a Wrestling Observer type podcast, which I loved, since I listen to those guys all the time. 

Good job so far guys!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@RuthlessAggrEvan 

@Kitana *also likes your idea of having two NXT guys protecting Rollins. That would have been best for the guys you chose, Neville and Itami, because they're both seemingly destined to be directionless. Also heels in suits, because you know I can't say no to that.*



Dr. Middy said:


> Just started to listen to the latest edition, and it does feel like a Wrestling Observer type podcast, which I loved, since I listen to those guys all the time.
> 
> Good job so far guys!


*Thank you Dr. Middy! I try to bring a blend of professionalism and laid back discussion to create the best form of entertainment.*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@LEGITBo$$, here are two questionsthat I have for ya since you a great insight on things.

Question#1: What are your thoughts on Eva Marie's training?

Question#2: What are your thoughts on the Alexa Bliss comparison to a young Trish Stratus?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> @LEGITBo$$, here are two questionsthat I have for ya since you a great insight on things.


*Well thank you.*



> Question#1: What are your thoughts on Eva Marie's training?


*I'm all for an Eva Marie push if she shows improvement. She has charisma and she's very marketable. She just sucked so much in the ring that she couldn't be showcased out there, so they use her for other business ventures. If she adds good wrestling to her repertoire, she'll be printing money. I've seen the suplexes and springboard DDT. Lets see if she can do it on the fly in a real match.* 



> Question#2: What are your thoughts on the Alexa Bliss comparison to a young Trish Stratus?


*
I disagree because they bring two different styles. In terms of being a model/body builder turned wrestler and doing it for the right reasons, they are similar, but Alexa shines due to her athleticism. Trish was just a great all around performer.*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

@THANOS

I can't possibly imagine what you thought of my comments about you in this thread before finally finding out who I was :lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> @THANOS
> 
> I can't possibly imagine what you thought of my comments about you in this thread before finally finding out who I was :lol


I wondered how I had impressed someone who seemingly came out of the woodwork :lol. 

I was thinking, 

"that guy's cool, but who the hell is it?.. Should I be looking over my shoulder from now on.. :surprise:".


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Just listened to the 4th episode, @Legit BOSS you're really good at this. You seem really comfortable and you have some really good insight. I might not agree with you 100% of the time but this is still an awesome podcast.

Also think it's awesome having guys of the forum on the show too. Always wanted to do a podcast but never got around to doing one of my own.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> "that guy's cool, but who the hell is it?.. Should I be looking over my shoulder from now on.. :surprise:".


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Great podcast. Agree totally on Foxxy deserving a Divas Title run.


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

Great podcast, excellent work legit BOSS and tripleB loved the interaction and true believer was an excellent special guest. Just listened to all 4 in a row (I know, very productive Sunday for me lol) have to say my sides still hurt from that whole Seth Rollins rant.

Can't wait for the next one


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

You said it on your second podcast I believe about and last night it actually happened. Great Prediction @LEGITBo$$


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Episode 5 of The BOSSCAST featuring @THANOS is now LIVE! This is a long one! Cliffnotes will be done by tomorrow.




0:00 New Intro
1:00 THANOS' thoughts on Avengers 2
2:40 Extreme Rules discussion begins with ROMAN REIGNS HAVING MATCH OF THE NIGHT! Deal with it 
6:30 Dean Ambrose and KOTR discussion
11:30 THANOS' thoughts on Daniel Bryan and his injury
25:00 Rollins burial part 2
31:04 Cena vs. Rusev/the discussion of Lana's future
35:18 Why Sheamus is the best heel on the roster
39:00 My rant on Naomi stealing Sasha's gimmick
46:30 The New Day vs. Kidd and Cesaro
59:30 Why NXT should air before RAW and RAW should be reduced to 2 hours
1:03:50 Sheamus vs. Ziggler
1:06:38 Bray Wyatt vs. Ryback 
1:16:10 Why NXT talents should be used for Cena's Open Challenge(Wish granted this week :drose)
1:22:10 Ambrose is still getting DQed for no reason
1:25:55 Damien Sandow and Curtis Axel segment
1:29:20 Adrian Neville/Cruiserweight discussion
1:38:00 NXT discussion begins with Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens segment
1:42:30 Enzo/Cass/Carmella/Blake/Murphy, and Alexa Bliss segment
1:45:40 Alex Riley discussion
1:48:50 Annoyance over Tag Team match being thrown away on a taping
1:51:24 Becky Lynch Promo discussion
1:53:37 Brief Lucha Underground plug
1:56:52 Rhyno vs. Baron Corbin
2:01:30 Dana Brooke vs. Bayley(Greatest wrestling game of all time discussion)
2:08:48 Breeze vs. Balor vs. Itami at the next Live Special/Itami discussion
2:12:00 Solomon Crowe discussion
2:16:40 Becky Lynch vs. Sarah Thompson
2:18:20 Alex Riley vs. Sami Zayn
2:21:40 Samoa Joe discussion and closing thoughts*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

@#Mark, @2 Ton 21, @3MB4Life, @birthday_massacre, @Bullydully, @CareerKiller,  @Catalanotto, @Chrome, @DAMN SKIPPY, @Dan Rodmon, @DarkLady, @DemBoy, @DesolationRow, @donne, @Empress, @Godway, @House Blackbeard, @IDONTSHIV, @Jonasolsson96, @L-DOPA, @Mercy, @Miss Sally, @mr.socko2101, @Nicole Queen, @Nikki Bella, @Raylan Givens, @RebelArch86, @Saber Rider ^-^, @SHIELD Agent,  @ShowStopper, @Soul Cat, @Soul Cat, @The True Believer, @TrentBarretaFan, @V. Skybox, @WrestlingOracle, @NeyNey, @Wynter, @Arkham258, @mr.socko2101, @DGenerationMC, @NastyYaffa, @HiddenFlaw, @KO Bossy, @Beatles123, @Sweettre15.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Finally!! 

I'm going to listen to it now. I've been asking @Legit BOSS about it for days.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn near 3 hours. bama4

Will give this a listen tonight or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Damn near 3 hours. bama4
> 
> Will give this a listen tonight or tomorrow at the latest.


I have insomnia. So, I may be able to listen to all of it tonight. But this wait and length of time had better be worth it gentlemen :denzel2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll try to give this a listen either later tonight or tomorrow morning. Did Thanos shoot on BBR?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Empress said:


> I have insomnia. So, I may be able to listen to all of it tonight. But this wait and length of time had better be worth it gentlemen :denzel2


Yeah, I do too. :lol

I drink a lot of pop so I could always down a few Cokes and watch this tonight.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

THANOS said:


> @#Mark, @2 Ton 21, @3MB4Life, @birthday_massacre, @Bullydully, @CareerKiller, @Catalanotto, @Chrome, @DAMN SKIPPY, @Dan Rodmon, @DarkLady, @DemBoy, @DesolationRow, @donne, @Empress, @Godway, @House Blackbeard, @IDONTSHIV, @Jonasolsson96, @L-DOPA, @Mercy, @Miss Sally, @mr.socko2101, @Nicole Queen, @Nikki Bella, @Raylan Givens, @RebelArch86, @Saber Rider ^-^, @SHIELD Agent, @ShowStopper, @Soul Cat, @Soul Cat, @The True Believer, @TrentBarretaFan, @V. Skybox, @WrestlingOracle, @NeyNey, @Wynter, @Arkham258, @mr.socko2101, @DGenerationMC, @NastyYaffa, @HiddenFlaw .


HELL YEAH DUDE. I want in on this. I have sat through FAR too many painful 3hr RAW'S and pathetic SD'S and watched true talent get wasted and pissed away. it's time for the world to hear the truths they dare not face. 

so either THANOS or BOSS LET'S DO THIS:grin2:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll give this a listen when I have three hours to spare .


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Another great podcast @LEGITBOSS and @THANOS. You have quickly replaced Colt Cabana for my podcast fix. Great coverage and insight and I really can't wait to hear you guys covering Lucha Underground.

And Here Comes The Pain is the best WWE game ever without a doubt and I still have Royal Rumble on my Dreamcast and that is a great game too. Looking forward to the next episode already.

EDIT: And I forgot to include @tripleb. You did a great job too. I seriously need to start reading before posting.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Yassssss it's here!

We get to hear @THANOS shit on my boy Reigns too

:westbrook4



 nah, can't wait to hear everyone  I love the whole special guest thing. We get to hear differing opinions so everyone has someone they can relate to.

That 3 hours though. Putting in work bama imma have to sit down for this one bama4


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> @#Mark, @2 Ton 21, @3MB4Life, @birthday_massacre, @Bullydully, @CareerKiller, @Catalanotto, @Chrome, @DAMN SKIPPY, @Dan Rodmon, @DarkLady, @DemBoy, @DesolationRow, @donne, @Empress, @Godway, @House Blackbeard, @IDONTSHIV, @Jonasolsson96, @L-DOPA, @Mercy, @Miss Sally, @mr.socko2101, @Nicole Queen, @Nikki Bella, @Raylan Givens, @RebelArch86, @Saber Rider ^-^, @SHIELD Agent, @ShowStopper, @Soul Cat, @Soul Cat, @The True Believer, @TrentBarretaFan, @V. Skybox, @WrestlingOracle, @NeyNey, @Wynter, @Arkham258, @mr.socko2101, @DGenerationMC, @NastyYaffa, @HiddenFlaw, @KO Bossy, @Beatles123, @Sweettre15.


Nice! I've listened to it long enough to hear thy majestic voice and @Legit BOSS trying hard to pronounce my unpronouncable former username looooool use "DAMN SKIPPY" next time BBR, it rolls off the tongue 

As per usual, i'll give this a full go at the Gym later today and try to share my thoughts before the weekend. I can already tell that this will be a good one (Y)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*All cliffnotes are finished! Let me just say for the record that Naomi is a good heel, but she has no business stealing Sasha's gimmick. She doesn't have the skill set to pull it off and it's downright disrespectful. However, when she lets her own personality shine through, she achieves the best results. This could be applied to over half the roster if Vince had any sense left.*


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for the tag.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Every member of the Authority annoys me.

HHH: Not as bad as everyone else but he has his moments where his "Best for business!" crap gets old. Really should only be around for major angles at this point instead of opening the show every week and talking for 20 minutes.

Steph: Castrates everyone with her "I am woman, hear me roar!" bullshit. Ministry Taker needs to strap her to a cross for old times sake.

Kane: If it wasn't bad enough that he walks around shirtless for no reason, he now turns heel to face at the drop of a hat. 

Rollins: This skunk haired little fuck won't shut the fuck up. He gets an hour of promos every week, where he says the same thing every time, and can't do anything by himself for shit.

Show: He needed to retire 5 years ago. No one cares about him anymore because he's a giant crybaby who gets in the way of entertaining TV just be association.

J&J Security: Pat and Briscoe didn't need to be a part of the show every week. Neither do you two. Unless Lesnar is german suplexing the both of you at the same time, take a hike. ut


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Enjoyed every minute of it. Great job guys. :clap


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Keep up the good work BBR and Triple-B. I also like how you're bringing in guys like THANOS and Kingpin to have a selection of balanced opinions on your podcast.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm listening to the second half of the BOSScast now. 

I wanted to quickly post that I love the contrast between @THANOS @Legit BOSS and @Triple-B . Thanos comes across very calm, speaking wise, in comparison to how animated BBR and Triple B are at times. I mean that as a compliment.

I'm at the part where you're all discussing how the WWE needs to push Ambrose and build up his character again. :ambrose

I agree that he should be turned heel if he wins MITB.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Empress said:


> I'm listening to the second half of the BOSScast now.
> 
> I wanted to quickly post that I love the contrast between @THANOS @Legit BOSS and @Triple-B . Thanos comes across very calm, speaking wise, in comparison to how animated BBR and Triple B are at times. I mean that as a compliment.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words as always, our most loyal listener! :reigns2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

You kinda sound like Roderick Strong @THANOS. :


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

First off hats off @LEGIT Bo$$, @triple b & @THANOS great podcast. 

The mentioning of Bray Wyatt being booked as the pg version of ministry taker would be gold. It would flip us on our heads thus becoming entertained. That was a great suggestion/idea for Wyatt.

The Naomi rant was something I knew would make the show but the rant was hilarious as it was needed. It wasn't to long ago where she was wearing the uso towel thing as part of her attire. When I saw that I first thought of Goku when he was a kid on dragon ball lol. Vince cannot kill $asha's gimmick on naomi. Not only does it fit her but the ironic part is NOBODY CARES lol.

I also support Raw going back to 2 hours and N.X.T being shown. 

Alot of great suggestion/ideas made on the podcast that I didn't even think about but once it was brought to my attention I got where you guys were coming from.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Alot of great suggestion/ideas made on the podcast that I didn't even think about but once it was brought to my attention I got where you guys were coming from.


*
That's what I'm here for :reigns2
*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I finished the BOSScast earlier today and took some notes. This post will focus on the comments @THANOS made. 

There was a synergy between the three of you. I expected more disagreement but your thoughts aligned. I was surprised to hear you admit that he no longer wanted Bryan/Lesnar to have headlined WM 31. But I agree with your reasoning. If he can't take stiff shots from Harper or Sheamus, he wouldn't be able to hang with Lesnar. He really should have the surgery and not the "voodoo" stuff you talked about.

The WWE should take your idea about Bryan being a color commentator but slowly get pissed off about the NXT Talents stealing his thunder. I'm glad another Bryan fan embraces him turning into a darker character. I think the underdog thing has run its course and setting up potential rivalries with Sami or Neville is much better than another Kane feud. 

I legit :lol when you said that Sasha Banks needed to be brought up to the main roster, beat Naomi down for gimmick infringement and stomp her back into being a Funkadactyl.

I also loved your analog regarding ice cream; if you give people too much of it, they will get sick. I know this was said in reference to NXT, but it's applicable to the wrestlers on the main roster. The WWE has run the "YES" chant into the ground and has overexpsoed Seth. Wyatt also falls under that category. His greatest strength was his ability to cut a promo and now a year removed from him being white hot, he comes off like a rambling street prophet. 

You were correct in saying that the NXT writers should be called up when the talents are called up. It's not enough that HHH is there. He has to oversee an entire product but the writers have more to protect what they helped create.

It's cool that you're at the point where you can give Roman credit. I know there was a time you had written him off but you can now appreciate his developments and acknowledge them. 

Towards the end, you swore. You were so straight laced throughout and then came the potty mouth. That gave me a chuckle. 

You made for a great guest. Your cool nature was a nice contrast against BBR who often feels very passionate about things but you held your own. You have a great mind for wrestling and I'm glad that we were able to set aside any tension months ago. Hopefully, you can be a guest soon again. We've all got to chat again soon.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Earlier today, I told @Legit BOSS that the podcasts get better with each episode and I do genuinely mean that. One of the highlights was the Naomi rant. :Jordan 

I believe Naomi has talent, but she's not Sasha and Vince clearly thought that he could Xerox her gimmick onto another black female. it doesn't work like that. @Triple-B was right in that the smarks will just get pissed off. 

I'm curious as to your thoughts about Dean now being inserted into the main event at Payback. You stressed that his recent win over Harper was not going to take him anywhere but it's almost as if the WWE listened to the BOSScast early. Most of the points you touched upon seem to have been addressed this past week. 

There was another Rollins burial. You do get bragging rights about more people being critical of his booking and title reign so far. @Triple-B even called him the "Honky Tonk man with wrestling ability". You keep making the point that Rollins is the weakest booked champion of all time, but that's not true. I think you need someone to challenge you when it comes to your critiques of Rollins. There was a lot said in the podcast that should've been rebutted. The WWE is taking his chicken shit heel persona to the extreme, but not to the point where he's the WOAT.

@Triple-B was correct in saying that Rusev's booking is what it means to truly be buried. It was obvious that Rusev was only built for two purposes: feeding Cena and getting Lana over. The KOTR really was a patchwork job. I also don't blame you for finding it hard to enjoy Wyatt these days. Cena ruined him. 

But I enjoy the chemistry the two of you share. BBR is so passionate and you're his equal but in a less intense way.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Another good episode. Keep up the good work guys :reigns2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Superkick said:


> You kinda sound like Roderick Strong @THANOS. :


:lol Roddy definitely says "like" a lot, and listening to the episode back, I couldn't believe how much I said it haha.



Empress said:


> I finished the BOSScast earlier today and took some notes. This post will focus on the comments @THANOS made.
> 
> There was a synergy between the three of you. I expected more disagreement but your thoughts aligned. I was surprised to hear you admit that you no longer wanted Bryan/Lesnar to have headlined WM 31. But I agree with your reasoning. If he can't take stiff shots from Harper or Sheamus, he wouldn't be able to hang with Lesnar. He really should have the surgery and not the "voodoo" stuff you talked about.
> 
> ...


Thanks Empress!  We definitely do need to do another chat real soon! I'd love to do another episode in the future as both @Triple-B and @LEGITBOSS are great hosts, and I have plenty more to divulge on Ambrose, Reigns (maybe some shooting, since everyone seems to want to hear that :lol), and more.



Empress said:


> Earlier today, I told @Legit BOSS that the podcasts get better with each episode and I do genuinely mean that. One of the highlights was the Naomi rant. :Jordan
> 
> I believe Naomi has talent, but she's not Sasha and Vince clearly thought that he could Xerox her gimmick onto another black female. it doesn't work like that. @Triple-B was right in that the smarks will just get pissed off.
> 
> ...


That was actually me :lol, but I couldn't agree more, @LEGITBOSS and @Triple-B both bring loads of passion which made it easy to stay interested through some of the more "mundane" topics, like Big Show :lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Empress said:


> You keep making the point that Rollins is the weakest booked champion of all time, but that's not true. I think you need someone to challenge you when it comes to your critiques of Rollins. There was a lot said in the podcast that should've been rebutted. The WWE is taking his chicken shit heel persona to the extreme, but not to the point where he's the WOAT.


*
Ok, name any WWE Champion in history and list side by side examples to prove me wrong.*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Ok, name any WWE Champion in history and list side by side examples to prove me wrong.*


I can. I will. 
@THANOS
I have such chicken scratch handwriting. I should've been a doctor. Looking back on my notes, you did make the Honky Tonk reference to Rollins. And yes, I'd love to hear you shoot on Reigns if you ever appear on the show again. Or anyone else for that matter. You really did make a great guest. The ice cream analogy really struck a cord with me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Empress said:


> I can. I will.


*Well, I'm waiting. People keep saying I'm wrong but can never give me a legitimate answer.*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

It's 1:20 a.m. I'll prove you wrong in a few hours. I'm just a bit sleepy right now.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@THANOS Great Rock impersonation also ROTFL @ Becky Lynn having Frog eyes. That was too funny


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Empress said:


> I can. I will.
> 
> @THANOS
> I have such chicken scratch handwriting. I should've been a doctor. Looking back on my notes, you did make the Honky Tonk reference to Rollins. And yes, I'd love to hear you shoot on Reigns if you ever appear on the show again. Or anyone else for that matter. You really did make a great guest. The ice cream analogy really struck a cord with me.


I'm glad some stuff from all the tired rambling, on my part, was sensible lol. I'd love to be on again at some point, but in the mean time, I may start my own with a buddy and do a similar guest hosting deal. We'll see!



PaigeLover said:


> @THANOS Great Rock impersonation also ROTFL @ Becky Lynn having Frog eyes. That was too funny


Thanks dude, it's just something that I notice every time I watch her cut a promo :lol.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I haven't been able to listen yet, and for that I apologize. But THANOS :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Soul Cat said:


> I haven't been able to listen yet, and for that I apologize. But THANOS :mark:


Let me know when you do man, I'd love to hear your thoughts! @DAMN SKIPPY needs to give his as well lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I will give this a listen, but I have failed so far, it will happen though, I promise.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Couple things I forgot to comment on.

#1 . Royal Rumble being an underrated game.
Talk about memory lane, well that's exactly where it went at least for me anyway. I thought the graphics were ok. I remember a couple of friends use to hate playing it because they use to say the graphics suck etc. But for the most part I thought they were ok.

#2 . HCTP being the best wrestling game.
This has been a stated by everyone and I wish they put it on the PS store so I could download it and play it for old times sake. Can you imagine how cool it would be to relieve such an awesome game? Second to that SvR 08 (which @THANOS) was thinking about was imo underrated. Having ECW guys featured was a plus. I remember using Johnny Nitro while playing online and losing to guys who would use cena, umaga, punk jeff hardy, lashley etc.

#3 . Alexa Bliss vs Dana Brooke
That match is one I haven't stated as one I would like to see because I really didn't think about it. Two body builders with big tits [email protected] Bo$$ for that comment.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm listening to it right now. I'm at the 28 minute mark and yes I agree, right now Rollins' booking is horrible. He simply isn't credible with J&J covering his ass every single week, get rid of them.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Let me know when you do man, I'd love to hear your thoughts! @DAMN SKIPPY needs to give his as well lol.


Sorry friend, I wanted to listen at the Gym yesterday but got caught in a long conversation with someone and didn't get the opportunity I wanted  I'll try later tonight, I don't have any plans as of now so it should be good.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Sorry friend, I wanted to listen at the Gym yesterday but got caught in a long conversation with someone and didn't get the opportunity I wanted  I'll try later tonight, I don't have any plans as of now so it should be good.


That's fine man, take your time . I'm just to see SHIV and your thoughts!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

@THANOS @Legit BOSS @Triple-B

Good stuff guys. I was expecting more differing opinions between you, but you all did a great job elaborating on your points and making sense. I'm pleasantly surprised at the chemistry between the three of you, THANOS never felt like he was out to sell himself and take over the podcast, he was calm, respectful and on point and I have to give major props for that. It was an interesting listen because you all have your own distinct personalities and point of views, but you were all comfortable enough to find middle grounds even where you didn't agree. That's the mark of a good discussion.

Some bullet points. I only got to 2 hours into the video so this is based on what I heard. There's so much to cover that i'm forgetting some stuff but i'll try my best.




For the hindsight thing about Bryan coming back to wrestle Lesnar. Like THANOS said it's all in the way that Bryan takes his bumps. It doesn't mean that Lesnar would've been careless with him and we didn't know that his injuries would keep causing him problems. To me if a wrestler is medically cleared to compete, then it's fair game. Lesnar v Bryan could've been done in a different style but be an equally compelling story and it could've worked. Bryan worked a hard match with Rollins weeks before WM and he was perfectly fine. I do agree with triple-b's analogy of Lesnar being someone who takes the physicality seriously for realism, but he's also a professional. If he was dangerous then he wouldn't have a job.

THANOS. Great idea with Bryan coming back as a tweener and going back to a grittier demeanor, i'd love to see that too but i'd rather them do a test run first and gauge how the audience is responding to his return(s). They wouldn't want to kill his current act if it's still hot in 5 months especially in his case where it's the one thing keeping him closest to the main event scene right now. If the crowd responses aren't what they used to be then i'd be all for a transformation. 

For Rollins. I agree with Legit BOSS that the J&J security act is being overdone. It would be fine if they were protecting a non-wrestler like Mr. McMahon in a match, but Seth should be allowed to showcase himself as a real threat on his own and only resort to his lackies in the direst of times. Cowardly heels are good, but it's unrealistic when your cowardly heel was a fearless babyface just a year prior. There should be a balance when it comes to Rollins. THANOS's Honky Tonk comparison looool perfectly apt.

:clap to all of you for the Sheamus praise. I've said this a couple of times but he's now my favorite heel on the roster. His ring work has always been stellar, but he needed a new attitude to reflect his rugged style and this is perfect for him. It's such a throwback to the oldschool heels of the 80's but it fits in today's times with his mission to take out the "smaller" wrestlers. love it.

I'm not the biggest Sasha Banks fan, maybe it's because I haven't followed her evolution closely, but you guys are right. This is even shadier than Los Madadors trying to take the Ole chants from Zayn because it's a complete gimmick mimicking. Legit BOSS is spot on about casuals thinking that Sasha ripped off Naomi, and it would be just as bad if Naomi fails at it because then Sasha would be tainted by a perceived to be horrible gimmick.

"New Day coming out with the Kentuky fried chicken suit" :lmao I agree with THANOS, a militant group would only work is it wasn't overt. They could be the Anita Sarkeesian type that fights for a noble cause, but come off as hypocrites and full of sh^t con artists. They would need to keep the humor tho, I think they're striking gold with what they're doing right now.

The best parallel I can draw with Bray Wyatt is Raven in ECW. Raven was cutting cryptic and intelligent promos every week, and would show up randomly to piss in someone's cornflakes. Raven worked because he made people HATE him not just because of his twisted actions but also because he would always win and get the upper hand on his arch rival Tommy Dreamer. Cena should've been the Tommy Dreamer of this situation, losing to Bray but putting up a fight and becoming a more aggressive character in the process. It would humanise Cena and make Bray into a real threat that people want to see get his comeuppance.

I'm with triple-b on the cruiserweight division. I think they would definitely be pigeon holed and it would make it hard for them to break through. The WWE would probably not allow any of them to break out because they'd be serving the division especially if it was successful. WCW had the most amazing cruiserweights, and only Rey Mysterio broke out for a cup of coffee length. They really shouldn't start a cruiserweight division unless they're overflooding with wrestlers that meet the weight class which isn't the case right now. I don't know how I feel about a division being 'it's not about weight limits, it's about no limits", that sounds to me like the IC division to me.

You guys are spot on about Sandow as a heel. It's unfortunate that his intellectual savior gimmick didn't go anywhere or evolve because his delivery was impeccable.


I hope you do another one with them THANOS, it was a very enjoyable listen :grin2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@LEGITBo$$ Have you ever watch a wrestling promotion called W.O.W (Women of wrestling)? & Does Naomi & Tamina remind of the team Caged Heat?


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

once again guys, awesome podcast (#5) almost 3 hours but it didn't feel that long I was laughing too much to notice how time flew past.

loved the new perspective with Thanos. 

so many things you guys touched on that I agree with and things that I don't agree with it was refreshing to hear your arguments for your reasonings.

love hearing your thoughts on NXT - don't watch it myself but still like hearing about it and the up and coming stars.


actually, you guys may be able to clear something up for me...you were speaking about Samoa Joe... this may sound like a dumbarse question (especially from a roman fan like me) but is he related to the anoa'i family at all? or is he actually samoan at all? LOL


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

midnightmischief said:


> once again guys, awesome podcast (#5) almost 3 hours but it didn't feel that long I was laughing too much to notice how time flew past.
> 
> loved the new perspective with Thanos.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, he is not related to the Anoa'i family.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I only just noticed this (saw it in recent posts) - this looks damn interesting. I aim to give the current one a listen soon, and get involved in discussions. 

Great idea btw.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

KENNY said:


> I only just noticed this (saw it in recent posts) - this looks damn interesting. I aim to give the current one a listen soon, and get involved in discussions.
> 
> Great idea btw.


Hope you enjoy what we offer.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Ohh damn! Finals kept me so busy I forgot about the podcast! :lmao I'm listening to it now. Super excited


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i'd happily be a :nash on one of your projects, just dropping the F bomb and sharing knowledge


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

@Legit BOSS

you guys doing a podcast this week?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> @Legit BOSS
> 
> you guys doing a podcast this week?


*Yeah, after Payback.*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Who's gonna be the special guest this time?


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

Cool can't wait to hear your thoughts


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh, sorry for the late reply, I finally managed to listen to the whole podcast (I mean, 3 hours? Leave that to RAW :drake1 ) and I found it quite enoyable. I liked when Legit BOSS vented on Naomi stealing Sasha's gimmick :lmao

Keep it up (Y)


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> Who's gonna be the special guest this time?


Looking to hop back on? LOL


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Triple-B said:


> Looking to hop back on? LOL


Well, if you don't have anyone else planned.....


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

I may or may not want in on this hype. Screw time zones 

:no:


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> Well, if you don't have anyone else planned.....


You'll have to talk to the "BOSS", that's above my pay-grade sadly. I just press record and edit


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Will Payback be covered on the podcast?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You just have to bolieve.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Will Payback be covered on the podcast?


Yes, and it should be up shortly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Empress @Kitana @Wynter @Ravensflock88 @THANOS @IDONTSHIV @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @A-C-P @The Tempest @Chrome @PaigeLover @Ratman @The True Believer @KENNY @midnightmischief @DAMN SKIPPY @DemBoy @Soul Cat @Nikki Bella @3MB4Life @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @CM Pepsi @tylermoxreigns@Dr. Middy @EvaMaryse @Miss Sally @Rick_James @Ambrosity @Catalanotto @fiddlecastro @Certified G @funnyfaces1 @HBK 3:16 @Jarsy1 @JohnCooley @Loudness @Mercy @PUNKY @Raylan Givens @Reptar @Rookie of the Year @Sheamus_ROCKS @VIPER

*EPISODE 6 OF THE BOSSCAST IS NOW LIVE :tucky

This week's episode is shorter because most of the focus was on hyping up NXT Unstoppable. We reviewed Payback and discussed what followed on RAW after discussing specific matches. I encourage all of my friends who don't watch NXT to catch this live special. You won't regret it!





0:00 Epic intro
1:12 Sheamus vs. Ziggler
3:08 The New Day vs. Kidd and Cesaro
5:35 Wyatt vs. Ryback
9:00 Neville vs. Barrett
12:30 Cena vs. Rusev
16:30 Kevin Owens' RAW debut
27:00 The Bella twins vs. Naomi and Tamina (Divas discussion)
31:25 The Shield and Orton Fatal 4 Way
42:10 NXT Unstoppable Discussion begins
43:00 Bayley and Charlotte vs. Dana Brooke and Emma
49:17 Baron Corbin vs. Rhyno
52:00 Tyler Breeze vs. Finn Balor
58:40 Enzo and Big Cass vs. Blake and Murphy(NXT Tag Team Championships)
1:05:40 Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (NXT Women's Championship-THE REAL MAIN EVENT :drose)
1:09:22 Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Championship)
*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Excellent stuff. Good to see you guys furthering this and progressing with it. 

I'll give it a listen real soon, just feeling a bit under the weather today. 

Apologies for shit in the past @Legit BOSS, you're a pretty cool dude.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Just going to preempt, there will be slight delays towards the end in answers about 2-3 seconds every now and then, going to make sure that it doesn't happen on the next episode, overall audio quality though should be noticeably improved. Enjoy.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll listen to it most likely once the cliffnotes are there.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Triple-B said:


> Just going to preempt, there will be slight delays towards the end in answers about 2-3 seconds every now and then, going to make sure that it doesn't happen on the next episode, overall audio quality though should be noticeably improved. Enjoy.


One, that picture is too damn funny :lol

Two, Bo is in your sig, so you are now my favorite person :grin2:

And three, podcast is heeeerrrrrrrrrreeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:mark:

Should be good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sounds great. I'll strive to give it a listen soon, but today I shan't be able.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm going to take a listen after the Dancing with the Stars Finale. Don't judge me please. :henry2


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Wynter said:


> One, that picture is too damn funny :lol
> 
> Two, Bo is in your sig, so you are now my favorite person :grin2:
> 
> And three, podcast is heeeerrrrrrrrrreeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hahahaha, Bo has been a favorite since NXT, enjoy the show!


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Listen to the previous installments and loved them, so i'm assuming this would be no different.



Empress said:


> I'm going to take a listen after the Dancing with the Stars Finale. Don't judge me please. :henry2


Hey, i watch that show too. I have ulterior motives though. :cena5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*All cliffnotes have been added! Some audio was cut out, but all of our main points are included. Enjoy the show guys!*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Watched the episode. As far as Shield chemistry goes, Reigns/Ambrose and Rollins/Ambrose have great, great chemistry. Rollins/Reigns? Not so much.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

@Legit BOSS @triple b Well that was excellent. I only got through the Payback discussion (I gotta start watching NXT regularly), but great stuff nonetheless guys.

Am I supposed to wait till cliff notes come to address the points in the BOSSCAST or can I just start talking cause I already wrote this long ass post. So if not I apologize.

@Legit BOSS. Your Shield reaction was me. :mark

At the end of the Payback discussion. You guys said some stuff that got me thinking. WWE should combine both of your ideas, and get a triple threat ME at SS of Lesnar, Rollins, & Ambrose. If Reigns is really the golden child, then Vince needs to give us Ambrose's reign first so A. he won't have anymore Shield members to give a title reign, & B. neither one of them have to beat him. Reigns being the middle champ from the Shield kind of lessens the value of it. It's either the first or the last. 

If Ambrose wins the title from Rollins, then when Reigns gets it, there's no pressure to get it off him as quick. Most of us will be wondering when Dean gets his chance if Roman takes it from SS to WM, but if Dean takes it from SS to WM, the anxiousness is not there.

Also, the problem with the diva's creative, is that there's barely any difference between the faces & heels. The thing is, most women display wider ranges of emotion more often than men, so when I look at divas, it's like they are all the same person, just one of them is having a bad day. When men go from face to heel, it's like something's changed. When the divas turn, it doesn't feel like much change since a good amount of women (at least in my life) display both diva face & diva heel qualities pretty much at the same time.

If WWE is seriously going to keep this ultra patriotic gimmick on the US title, then Cesaro needs to go single & take it from Cena. I'd mark out big time if that happened.

Wyatt vs Reigns could be good, but I have a feeling it'll be Orton. I think if they're going to let Reigns be himself, he'd do better with someone he has more chemistry with. He seems to be pretty close with Harper & Cesaro aside from Ambrose, so maybe one of them (although idk about a Reigns/Harper feud. Too many slugfests.)

I'm black too (well mixed), but I do not think Kofi & Xavier look alike at all. I get they are the same height, but Kofi is about 2-3 shades darker than Xavier, Xavier has a lot of chest hair while Kofi doesn't, Xavier's hair is natural and is all over his head while Kofi has dreads and buzzed side edges. Kofi also has a wider face and looks more of Caribbean/African descent while Xavier obviously has white admixture. This is essentially like if a ref mixed up Reigns & a fully dark haired Rollins.

I think that's it. I might think of some more things, but this is all for now.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Empress said:


> I'm going to take a listen after the Dancing with the Stars Finale. Don't judge me please. :henry2


I only watched because I stan Fifth Harmony...HARD! Like REALLY HARD! I grew up with TLC & the Spice Girls generation. Didn't think we'd get another girl group with impact like that, but it seems as if they are here to stay. Even though I don't like some of their songs, 5H are the fucking queens of vocals & every single one of them is sexy as hell.

I'm not judging you. I was never a huge fan of the show. Never watched it much, but I really got turned off after season 16 when they gave Kellie Pickler the win when Zendaya danced Kellie's stiff ass into the ground even with strep throat & on antibiotics & an injured partner. Smh.

Anyways, [gains composure], it's a great listen.

P.S. I don't watch DWTS. I swear...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Just saw the cliffnotes, will listen to the Payback/Owens debut stuff, but I haven't watched any nxt at all really. I sort of need help with that (i have the network)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> @Legit BOSS @triple b Well that was excellent. I only got through the Payback discussion (I gotta start watching NXT regularly), but great stuff nonetheless guys.
> 
> Am I supposed to wait till cliff notes come to address the points in the BOSSCAST or can I just start talking cause I already wrote this long ass post. So if not I apologize.


*You can reply whenever you want.*



> @Legit BOSS. Your Shield reaction was me. :mark
> 
> At the end of the Payback discussion. You guys said some stuff that got me thinking. WWE should combine both of your ideas, and get a triple threat ME at SS of Lesnar, Rollins, & Ambrose. If Reigns is really the golden child, then Vince needs to give us Ambrose's reign first so A. he won't have anymore Shield members to give a title reign, & B. neither one of them have to beat him. Reigns being the middle champ from the Shield kind of lessens the value of it. It's either the first or the last.


*
I think if Ambrose is getting the briefcase, then Reigns needs to win at Summerslam. Either way, the belt needs to come off Rollins by Summerslam so we can have a more dominant champion. Whoever wins the briefcase should cash in at the Royal Rumble and hopefully we can get a Shield triple threat with Rollins as a face at Mania.
*



> Also, the problem with the diva's creative, is that there's barely any difference between the faces & heels. The thing is, most women display wider ranges of emotion more often than men, so when I look at divas, it's like they are all the same person, just one of them is having a bad day. When men go from face to heel, it's like something's changed. When the divas turn, it doesn't feel like much change since a good amount of women (at least in my life) display both diva face & diva heel qualities pretty much at the same time.


*There was a report that came out saying all Divas are meant to be seen as "unstable." They're trying to take something that worked for AJ and force it on everyone and you see the results.
*


> If WWE is seriously going to keep this ultra patriotic gimmick on the US title, then Cesaro needs to go single & take it from Cena. I'd mark out big time if that happened.


*No, just no. Cesaro held the US title for over 200 days and no one even remembers his reign. He hasn't developed any kind of personality so he should stay far away from singles titles in general.*




> I'm black too (well mixed), but I do not think Kofi & Xavier look alike at all. I get they are the same height, but Kofi is about 2-3 shades darker than Xavier, Xavier has a lot of chest hair while Kofi doesn't, Xavier's hair is natural and is all over his head while Kofi has dreads and buzzed side edges. Kofi also has a wider face and looks more of Caribbean/African descent while Xavier obviously has white admixture. This is essentially like if a ref mixed up Reigns & a fully dark haired Rollins.


*
If you walked into the room while Kidd was getting pinned, you wouldn't know who was pinning him because Kofi and Xavier have similar frames and we did not see the head. It was great booking.
*


KENNY said:


> Just saw the cliffnotes, will listen to the Payback/Owens debut stuff, but I haven't watched any nxt at all really. I sort of need help with that (i have the network)


*Just listen to the NXT section. We spent extra time breaking it down for that reason.*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Another great podcast guys. Keep up the good work :reigns2

Listening to this made me a lot more excited for NXT tomorrow night :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

First of all, yeah EPIC INTRO.

Agreed with Triple B on Sheamus vs Ziggler, it definitely needed more time, with it potentially being a classic. It was still a good match, and seeing Dolph BUSTED OPEN was pretty sick, nasty shit. Pretty much agreed with all the comments on this match. 

new day vs Cesaro/Kidd - Great to see this match getting the praise on here, and on the podcast. It was a brilliantly worked match, my 2nd favourite behind the fatal 4 way. New day are gold as the antagonistic heels and Cesaro/Kidd work well going against that. Great heel tactics to get heat. I hope these two teams have more matches against each other in the ring, they have great chemistry. 

Wyatt/Ryback - I liked the match, but can't see how these two working against each other does anything for either person. Sheamus/Ryback is much more interesting. THE BIG GUY shutting Steph up was gold imo. Should be an interesting IC title chamber match. 

I didn't like Neville/Barrett the match, but the post match brawl was well done. 

Cena/Rusev I don't want to listen to or talk about, that shit infuriates me. 

Shield and Orton Fatal 4 way - I loved this match. I felt like they were able to make everyone look strong in this match, and everyone looked like they should be there. The SHIELD REUNION was a:mark: moment. I'll go as far as to say I felt similar to you guys and fangirled through it. Interesting comments on leaving Orton out for The Shield to shine (because no one apparently wants to watch Orton). I can definitely understand and know what you mean with that, but Orton provided some of the best moments of the match, with all the RKOutta nowheres, the slam on Rollins as he came off the top rope. The match on a whole was excellent. Reigns/Ambrose do have really good chemistry, as do Orton/Rollins, and Rollins/Ambrose and if given times I think Orton/Ambrose can have great chemistry too. As much as I'm not a fan of Reigns, I'd keep him in the title picture. Reigns/Wyatt gets a no from me, because Wyatt will most likely job out to Reigns, plus I don't think these two have the greatest chemistry either. 

I'm a little confused whats planned for Orton and Reigns after both were not on RAW and Ambrose/Rollins has been booked for the chamber. 

Will get onto the NXT stuff later. 

(Y)

This is the first one I've had a good listen to, and got involved in discussion with.

Keep up the great work guys.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Podcast has been consistently good. Never left a post for the last few but I really enjoyed @The True Believer and @THANOS episodes as well. You guys did a great job. Kingpin rant on poor crowe and seth was very entertaining for me :lmao

Just a few comments on some of the stuff brought up. I of coursed marked out for all the shield stuff too! Reigns and Ambrose bromance/chemistry was the highlight for me as well. 

I wasnt sure how real or serious Ryback injury was because they made him wrestle the very next night. Seems like they would have just had him sit out if it was real. As far as the feud being dropped, he beat Ryback pretty clean so it being dropped didnt seem odd to me. it was thrown together to begin with considering i feel like his initial promos were targeting Reigns but the feud was postponed. BBR description of the Reigns/Bray feud is exactly what I want but we'll see.

Also I agree with the Corbin/Rhyno comparison to Brock/Reigns, as far as proving himself goes. Im a big Corbin fan, I cant really figure it out yet. He's kinda dangly and awkward but he has potential. I love a good work in progress. Watching these guys develop is fun for me so I hope this match delivers. I'd like to see Corbin answer his critics with a strong performance. 

Good Podcast guys, the run down for NXT special got me more hyped for it  I'm going with the Ladies for match of the night as well.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Another awesome podcast from you guys, think I agreed with everything you said here. You guys were made to do a wrestling podcast.

I seriously need to get on this show (maybe next week to talk about NXT Unstoppable?), but seriously another great show. Way more enjoyable than RAW.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *You can reply whenever you want.*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Well, you definitely made your point about Cesaro, because I don't even remember him having a singles title. Damn it really was that bad.

(Y) Your ideas for SS, MITB, RR, & WM.

Whatever it is they're doing with the divas, it's not working. I think both genders should be allowed more interaction on camera and in-ring.

I'm one of those people that is VERY observant of things about people. I pay EXTREMELY close attention to skin, hair, the color, the texture, you name it, I observe it. Like I'll literally be watching a match and if the wrestler (male or female) has long hair, I'll start wondering what their natural hair texture/color looks like. When Sheamus debuted, I literally could not stop staring at his skin & I still can't stop to this day. It's so freaking clear. Anyways, while others may not notice much of a difference, I am very particular on skin color, so seeing people mix up Kofi & Xavier hurts. It's really just me. I'm a little too detailed with stuff like that. Speaking of being detailed, Xavier needs to get a cup, because I'm tired of seeing his junk through his pants.

Thanks for the NXT heads up. I'll check it out. I'm a little hesitant to add another thing to fan over, because I'm starting to rack up fandoms right now and it's getting hard to juggle all of them. I've always had WWE & Star Wars, but now Star Wars has grown like crazy, I've added Marvel comics, more WWE, DC comics, music fandoms, etc. My life is basically work, eat, exercise, Twitter, YouTube, WF, ATRL (don't ask), tumblr, sleep, repeat. I don't really know if I can afford to add another thing, but if NXT is really good I may just have to find time.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> Watched the episode. As far as Shield chemistry goes, Reigns/Ambrose and Rollins/Ambrose have great, great chemistry. Rollins/Reigns? Not so much.


Your boy wants some Chibis!
Bo Dallas, and Dirty Dean!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Dean FUCKING Ambrose :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@#Naomi'sButtIsLife 
*
Watch Unstoppable tonight you'll be addicted permanently. There's no doubt in my mind. You'll understand why I mark for Sasha and the product in general so hard. The Network is free for new subscribers, so there's NO excuse!*


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks again for the tag, gonna listen to it right now. I'll start with the NXT part because that interest me more. The main roster product is pretty weak at the moment imo. I don't care much for Ambrose (so there goes most of my interest in the World title storyline) + way too much Kane in the main event scene which killed my interest even more. Lana doesn't interest me so her storyline is meh to me (and I don't really care about Ziggler either). And Paige being back killed any interest I had in the Divas division, so there goes that. The tag division is pretty fun atm and I like watching Neville but there isn't a whole lot to get excited about.

NXT Takeover: Unstoppable tonight though.... :mark::mark::mark:
It's going to be a great show so I'm interested in hearing you guys' thoughts and predictions on the show. Hopefully you're a little more positive towards Emma now, BBR.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Certified G

*Emma was not buried on today's show. Tonight's performance may or may not change that :evil.*



Delbusto1 said:


> Made a promo for Sasha and Becky, I rushed through it though so it probably shows.


*Shoutouts to Delbusto for making this excellent promo video. This should add a little investment for those in here who don't watch NXT.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

will it start in 9 hours, like when raw starts, or later/earlier?

i'm an aussie


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

KENNY said:


> will it start in 9 hours, like when raw starts, or later/earlier?
> 
> i'm an aussie


*6 hours from this post.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i might aswell just stay awake. i've stayed awake this long (almost 4am now), can't be bothered to go to sleep.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for the mention


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice little ep there. Left a comment.

:cudi you a mark, BBR. but it's cool  I acted the same way when Owens showed up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@KENNY

*:cole NXT UNSTOPPABLE IS NOW LIVE ON THE WWE NETWORK!*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I went out for a couple of beers with the old man. Have I missed the whole show?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Triple-B

*I got the MOTN prediction :reigns2*


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Triple-B
> 
> *I got the MOTN prediction :reigns2*


When you're right you're right, however that #1 contenders match wasn't far behind. 

:reigns2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Triple-B 

*The Kevin Owens destruction and Samoa Joe debut topped it imo. I'm a fan of Balor and Breeze, but that wasn't their best work by any means. It was actually disappointing by their standards tbh.*


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Triple-B
> 
> *The Kevin Owens destruction and Samoa Joe debut topped it imo. I'm a fan of Balor and Breeze, but that wasn't their best work by any means. It was actually disappointing by their standards tbh.*


I thought we were talking matches of the night.
That segment was cool, however, they should have traded a couple of blows, the stare down was cool, but after a while I'm like, just throw a punch already!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Triple-B said:


> I thought we were talking matches of the night.
> That segment was cool, however, they should have traded a couple of blows, the stare down was cool, but after a while I'm like, just throw a punch already!


*I still liked Zayn vs. Owens more. He got destroyed, but it wasn't a total squash until after the Apron Powerbomb. Ending the show with a staredown was the best option because it's a cliffhanger that makes the viewer want more. You forgot what that feels like because RAW is so bad and they do the same old predictable bullshit every week.*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Can't wait for the full Takeover review guys. Genuinely looking forward to it, I bet @LEGITBOSS was happy with the MOTN. What a fucking showing, made main roster divas look like jokes. No way Paige and Natalya would get that kind of time and build.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Another good podcast. Pretty much agreed with everything you guys said.....well, excpet the main event of Payback. I think it's overrated and is not MOTYC, because even though I marked for the brief Shield reunion :mark: it was ruined thanks to Kane and J&J. Interfering every five minutes really ruined the match for me, and this has nothing to do with the guys in the ring.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

NXT UNSTOPPABLE LOVEFEST

- Finn Balor (amazing entrance) vs Tyler Breeze - ***
- Bayley and Charlotte vs Emma and Dana Brooke - **
- Rhyno vs Baron Corbin - ** 1/2
- Blake and Murphy vs Enzo Amore and Big Cass - ***
- Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch - **** 1/2 (, standing ovation, absolute classic, tore the house down). This is one of the best womens matches I've EVER seen.
- *** 1/2 for Owens/Zayn. Great video package to set up the match and feud. An all out fight rather than a traditional match, and Owens did what he had to do as promised. I really like the dynamic of how Owens has to deal with Balor as #1 contender, punishment from Regal for that attack on him, the eventual match with Samoa Joe and a returning Zayn. I felt that was great booking. 

Joe/Owens felt big too.


I haven't watched a NXT event before, but I got to say I like Finn Balor, Charlotte/Bayley, Enzo Amore and BIG CASS. I thought Rhyno made Baron Corbin look good too. I'm not saying this as a statement of not liking others, but those caught my interest more. Finn Balor the most at the moment.

(i've seen zayn/owens before this show)

:clap great show
@Legit BOSS @Triple-B @A-C-P @Chrome @DesolationRow etc


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Glad you liked it Kenny. Definitely need to watch it regularly. Put's the main WWE product to shame.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

KENNY said:


> NXT UNSTOPPABLE LOVEFEST
> 
> - Finn Balor (amazing entrance) vs Tyler Breeze - ***
> - Bayley and Charlotte vs Emma and Dana Brooke - **
> ...


Yeah man, it's insane how good it is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Triple-B

*I approve of the avatar, but it's time to upgrade from still pics to gifs. I'ma need you to hit up tumblr.*


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Triple-B
> 
> *I approve of the avatar, but it's time to upgrade from still pics to gifs. I'ma need you to hit up tumblr.*


LINK ME SIR!
I like that pic actually, dat smile :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Triple-B said:


> LINK ME SIR!
> I like that pic actually, dat smile :banderas


*I'm on my phone at the moment, but go to tumblr.com and search for Sasha Banks, then change the filter on the top left to most recent and photo only.*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

When do you think the next episode will be going up roughly?


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm on my phone at the moment, but go to tumblr.com and search for Sasha Banks, then change the filter on the top left to most recent and photo only.*


Hows this?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Will you guys cover the wrestling boom GFW and it's roster *Kevin Castle laugh* on the next podcast?


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey guys, any eta on the next episode? Kinda got me hooked here lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

So, @Legit BOSS, @Triple-B, and @The True Believer, are we going to do an episode on Kevin Owens or what :?


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

THANOS said:


> So, @Legit BOSS, @Triple-B, and @The True Believer, are we going to do an episode on Kevin Owens or what :?


My apologies to the listeners and @Legit BOSS, been kind of busy with work and such, had some free time this weekend but that ended up being taken up too. I am totally down to record on this sometime this week for sure though, we would have to coordinate a time that would work for all parties. Maybe a Thursday or Friday night.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Triple-B said:


> My apologies to the listeners and @Legit BOSS, been kind of busy with work and such, had some free time this weekend but that ended up being taken up too. I am totally down to record on this sometime this week for sure though, we would have to coordinate a time that would work for all parties. Maybe a Thursday or Friday night.


If I'm still alright to be a guest, I'm fine for Thursday and Friday. Pretty much free for this week since college is over.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Triple-B said:


> My apologies to the listeners and @Legit BOSS, been kind of busy with work and such, had some free time this weekend but that ended up being taken up too. I am totally down to record on this sometime this week for sure though, we would have to coordinate a time that would work for all parties. Maybe a Thursday or Friday night.


Work comes first. But I hope we get a BOSScast this week. A lot has happened. 

I still want to be a guest for Summerslam. :grin2:


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Crazy Eyes said:


> Work comes first. But I hope we get a BOSScast this week. A lot has happened.
> 
> I still want to be a guest for Summerslam. :grin2:


Thanks for the love as always, going to see if we can coordinate something.
Would love to have you on for sure.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

are you guys still doing the podcast thing? looks like there hasn't been any activity itt for a while. @Crazy Eyes is a great choice for a guest


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> are you guys still doing the podcast thing? looks like there hasn't been any activity itt for a while. @Crazy Eyes is a great choice for a guest


Would you do one too?

I got this strange feeling today that Daniel Bryan is coming back for WM 32. I feel like he's going to be there.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Crazy Eyes said:


> Would you do one too?
> 
> I got this strange feeling today that Daniel Bryan is coming back for WM 32. I feel like he's going to be there.


I wouldn't be opposed to it if you guys would have me on, but it would be difficult to coordinate on the day of recording because of work and school. that's why I always listened to the episodes several days later at the Gym :frown2:

:mark: stop teasing me with these DB prognostications, Empress!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to it if you guys would have me on, but it would be difficult to coordinate on the day of recording because of work and school. that's why I always listened to the episodes several days later at the Gym :frown2:
> 
> :mark: stop teasing me with these DB prognostications, Empress!


I think you'd make a great guest. You're fair and passionate. 

I wanted to come on for the Summerslam podcast but @Legit BOSS and @Triple-B are busy in real life. 

But yeah, my feeling of Bryan's return came on strong. We'll see if it's just wishful thinking. Did you get his book? I will pick it up at the bookstore this week.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Crazy Eyes said:


> I think you'd make a great guest. You're fair and passionate.
> 
> I wanted to come on for the Summerslam podcast but @Legit BOSS and @Triple-B are busy in real life.
> 
> But yeah, my feeling of Bryan's return came on strong. We'll see if it's just wishful thinking. Did you get his book? I will pick it up at the bookstore this week.


i'll order it off Amazon before the end of the month for sure. might pick up the Bret Hart book too, I remember you had great things to say about it so i'm expecting an enjoyable read :smile2: I need to be in a specific mood to read wrestling autobiographies and now's the perfect time to binge on them


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

@DAMN SKIPPY

Bret's book is great but LONG. He's also classic Bret and comes off very bitter, but it's a good read.


----------

